# Solved: VIRUS HELP! How to remove these? ×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)?



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Everytime i right click my drives under my Computer, this always show up. Please Help.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph*.

Welcome to TSG.








*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

If the above link is broken, try *this link*. Make sure you extract and save the Hijackthis.exe file in a Permanent folder, rather than a Temp folder.


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:01:21 PM, on 2/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2, v.2082 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2082)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SystemGuardAlerter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SnapFlash Class - {A44CBB0B-C77D-4BF5-87CC-B4EE79AD1B7E} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\justDo\Jd2002.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemGuardAlerter] "C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SystemGuardAlerter.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: IDW Logging Tool.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\idwlog.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O9 - Extra button: Flash Catcher - {90BAE0EF-F4BF-4FAC-B2EC-2C725C34AF12} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\justDo\IECatcher.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Flash Catcher - {90BAE0EF-F4BF-4FAC-B2EC-2C725C34AF12} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\justDo\IECatcher.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14A3221B-1678-1982-A355-7263B1281987} - 
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: hpdj - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Josh\LOCALS~1\Temp\hpdj.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Guard (IOLO_SRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph* 

Download the enclosed folder and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a batch file, *GetAutoruns.bat*. Once extracted oopen the folder and double click on *GetAutoruns.bat*. A document labeled Autos.txt will be produced. open this document in Notepad and posts its contents in a reply.

Also, Please download FileFind from Atribune.
Unzip the file and save it to your desktop.

To run *FileFind*, please do the following:
Click on *FileFind.exe*
In the box labeled "*Directory*"
Enter: *C:\*

In the box labeled "*File*"
Enter: *Autorun*.**

Now click on the "*Search*" button
Once the utility has found the files click on "*Export*"
A Notepad will open up. Please copy the entire contents of the Notepad and paste them here in a reply.
NOTE: The notepad is saved on your *C:\ *drive as "*Export.txt*"


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, i followed your instructions and these are the results from "autos.txt".  I divided the text because it was too long for this reply.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\A]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\C]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\D]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\E]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\F]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\G]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\H]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff2-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"
"_AutorunStatus"=hex:01,00,01,00,00,01,00,df,df,5f,00,01,00,01,01,ee,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,00,00,60,00,00,00,09,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}\_Autorun]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}\_Autorun\DefaultIcon]
@="E:\\asus.ico"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb190-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb192-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb193-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"
"_AutorunStatus"=hex:01,00,01,00,00,01,00,df,df,5f,df,df,5f,5f,5f,5f,df,df,df,\
5f,df,df,df,df,5f,df,df,df,df,5f,df,5f,5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,5f,5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,cf,\
5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,cf,cf,cf,cf,01,01,00,5f,cf,cf,01,01,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,00,00,00,10,00,00,08,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell]
@="None"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\Autoplay]
"MUIVerb"="@shell32.dll,-8504"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\Autoplay\DropTarget]
"CLSID"="{f26a669a-bcbb-4e37-abf9-7325da15f931}"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\AutoRun]
"Extended"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\AutoRun\command]
@="F:\\"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\explore]
@="×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\explore\Command]
@="WScript.exe .\\autorun.vbs"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\open]
@="´ò¿ª(&O)"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\open\Command]
@="WScript.exe .\\autorun.vbs"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell\open\Default]
@="1"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ce9b8100-b198-11da-9fb3-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ce9b8101-b198-11da-9fb3-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{d19a888a-3d0d-11da-83fc-a2306cd8abbd}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{5a5a6ff2-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,46,00,44,00,43,00,23,00,47,00,\
45,00,4e,00,45,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,5f,00,46,00,4c,00,4f,00,50,00,50,00,59,\
00,5f,00,44,00,52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,33,00,35,00,61,00,\
64,00,30,00,63,00,62,00,32,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,\
00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,\
31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,\
00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,35,00,61,00,35,00,61,00,36,00,66,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,63,00,35,\
00,38,00,63,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,61,00,66,00,61,00,64,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,49,00,6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,49,00,\
6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,49,00,44,00,45,00,23,00,43,00,\
64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,54,00,53,00,53,00,54,00,63,00,6f,00,72,00,70,00,5f,\
00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,23,00,52,00,57,00,5f,00,53,00,48,00,2d,00,52,00,\
35,00,32,00,32,00,43,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,\
00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,54,00,53,00,30,00,34,00,5f,00,5f,00,\
5f,00,5f,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,31,00,33,00,61,00,36,00,30,00,62,00,61,00,66,\
00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,2e,00,31,00,2e,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,\
66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,\
00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,\
30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,35,00,61,00,35,00,61,00,36,00,66,00,66,00,33,00,2d,00,63,00,35,\
00,38,00,63,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,61,00,66,00,61,00,64,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,48,00,50,00,50,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,43,00,\
44,00,46,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,0f,01,00,\
00,05,00,08,00,6e,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,56,88,c4,31,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
03,60,04,00,00,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,73,\
00,65,00,74,00,75,00,70,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,2c,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{953bb192-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,65,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,33,\
00,30,00,61,00,39,00,36,00,35,00,39,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,69,00,\
67,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,39,00,36,00,36,00,33,00,39,00,36,\
00,36,00,33,00,4f,00,66,00,66,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,37,00,45,00,30,00,30,00,\
4c,00,65,00,6e,00,67,00,74,00,68,00,34,00,41,00,39,00,43,00,42,00,30,00,38,\
00,30,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,\
2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,\
00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,\
62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,39,00,35,00,33,00,62,00,62,00,31,00,39,00,32,00,2d,00,33,00,63,\
00,63,00,31,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,61,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,30,00,32,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,6a,00,6f,00,73,00,68,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,4e,00,\
54,00,46,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,ff,00,07,00,ff,00,00,00,36,00,00,00,e5,7e,10,88,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{953bb193-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,65,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,33,\
00,30,00,61,00,39,00,36,00,35,00,39,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,69,00,\
67,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,39,00,36,00,36,00,33,00,39,00,36,\
00,36,00,33,00,4f,00,66,00,66,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,34,00,41,00,39,00,43,00,\
43,00,30,00,34,00,30,00,30,00,4c,00,65,00,6e,00,67,00,74,00,68,00,34,00,41,\
00,39,00,34,00,44,00,38,00,36,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,\
35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,\
00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,\
63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,39,00,35,00,33,00,62,00,62,00,31,00,39,00,33,00,2d,00,33,00,63,\
00,63,00,31,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,61,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,30,00,32,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,6c,00,69,00,7a,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,4e,00,\
54,00,46,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,ff,00,07,00,ff,00,00,00,36,00,00,00,47,ca,1a,0c,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:36,0b,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\
00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,32,00,65,00,32,00,62,00,66,00,\
37,00,62,00,34,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\
00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\
31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\
00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,62,00,31,00,34,00,34,00,64,00,32,00,63,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,33,\
00,65,00,34,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,32,00,62,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,4c,00,49,00,5a,00,5a,00,59,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,46,00,\
41,00,54,00,33,00,32,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2f,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,01,90,00,\
00,06,00,00,00,ff,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,64,b3,44,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

Volume in drive C is josh
Volume Serial Number is 8810-7EE5

Directory of C:\

09/22/2006 07:45 AM $VAULT$.AVG
02/27/2007 04:18 PM Config.Msi
02/26/2007 03:53 PM Documents and Settings
01/11/2007 01:00 PM found.000
01/11/2007 01:00 PM found.001
01/15/2007 04:20 PM idwlog
10/14/2005 06:04 PM MSOCache
10/29/2005 05:51 AM NVIDIA
10/16/2005 07:58 AM NVIDIA Display Driver
08/18/2006 10:09 AM PAS
09/25/2006 03:11 PM pp051203
02/27/2007 12:15 PM Program Files
02/26/2007 01:37 PM RECYCLER
10/31/2005 07:10 AM Shockwave
02/26/2007 11:59 AM System Volume Information
02/26/2007 03:53 PM WINDOWS
0 File(s) 0 bytes
16 Dir(s) 2,000,449,536 bytes free
Drives searched for autorun.inf 
C:, D:, E:, F:,

Results of Search

autorun.inf on C: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on D: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on E: 
[autorun]
open=setup.exe
icon=setup.exe,0
[Version]
CDGuid={3819891A-030B-4a4e-98ED-B28A649E48AB}
SoftwareGuid=
InfrastructureDatabaseList=hpfmdl05.dat
LanguagesInthisCD=chs,cht,enu,fra,kor,ptb,esn
DefaultLanguageInThisRelease=enu
DIVISION=hpf
ICE_REV=05
FIRST_IO_REVISION=12
LAST_IO_REVISION=12
VCD_FILEVER=14
Manufacturer=HP
RegistryManufacturer=Hewlett-Packard
ProductSeries=Deskjet 3900 series
Pre-Install=%ProgramFiles%%Manufacturer%
SilentInstall=No
InvalidPathCharacters=$%#&
PreloadICEEngineToGUIDFolder=%sourcepath%hpzprl01.dat
PreloadRecoveryMechanism=%sourcepath%hpzprl02.dat
PreloadRestingPad=%sourcepath%hpzprl03.dat
UI_03=Yes
UI_20=Yes
UI_21=Yes
UI_25=No
UI_30=Yes
UI_50=Yes
UI_80=No,NoDeviceConnected
UI_250=Yes
UI_260=Yes
NetworkFinishUI=Yes
NetworkWelcomeUI=Yes
RegistryRebootLocation=DigitalImaging\Install
PreloadICEEngineToInstallDir=%sourcepath%hpqprl01.dat
PreloadMarsToUninstallFolder=%sourcepath%hpqprl03.dat
SoftwareKey=HP Photo & Imaging
Provider=HP
FIRST_CA_REVISION=1
LAST_CA_REVISION=1
CheckForCUEInstallFolder=Yes
PreloadProductDrivers=hpfprl01.dat,hpfprl02.dat
PreloadDeskjetSW=hpfprl04.dat
ConnectivityPlugin=%sourcepath%setup\hpzdui01.exe
UsingDeviceDiscovery=Yes
SHORTCUTCHECKBOX=Yes
STARTUP=Yes
SHORTCUT=Yes
Log=1
MaxPathForCD=150
MaxInstallDirLength=80
DriverVer=05/23/2005, 3900.05.05.04
[Strings]
%Preload%=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\%CDGuid%\
%ICETemp%=%ProgramFiles%%ICETempInPF%\
%ICETempInPF%=%Manufacturer%\Temp\%CDGuid%
%Recovery%=%ICETemp%
%RecoveryInPF%=%ICETempInPF%
%ProductScrubberDatfile%=hpfscr05.dat
%autorunlocation%=.
%setupName%=hpzsetup.exe
%MSIRollbackDatFile%=hpzmsirb.dat
%CUEVersion%=5.0
%CUEDivision%=hpf
%{3819891A-030B-4a4e-98ED-B28A649E48AB}%=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\%CDGuid%\Product
%DeviceFunctionPL83%={677BD78E-7BA5-4ff2-8FEB-13A4235D19B9}
%DeviceManagementPL83%={92809620-7EE3-47a3-B2E0-C0A6853C6923}
%SimpleDPAppGUID%={84299C21-01C6-4a3d-8790-C1A1DEB9D959}
%SimpleDPApp_ICE_REV%=07
%DeviceManagementGUID%={F2075322-392C-466e-83DF-EA60A13B8EB3}
%DeviceManagement_ICE_REV%=01
%DeviceFunctionGUID%={349F25FE-D3D2-49e9-96C8-AB45BD71E05A}
%DeviceFunction_ICE_REV%=02
%CreativeProjectsContentGUID%={EBE188EE-A7BF-46e3-A4AD-B9ED7E737BC4}
%CreativeProjectsContent_ICE_REV%=03
%DocumentViewerGUID%={90BD92EA-CFE7-4783-97A9-5EF0CBF6CBA9}
%DocumentViewer_ICE_REV%=04
%eSupportGUID%={129F934F-59CC-4461-8F09-204FEEC78FFF}
%eSupport_ICE_REV%=05
%CustomerExperienceGUID%={798101B1-24F9-4a07-8152-65F3A3A9BC31}
%CustomerExperience_ICE_REV%=06
%RemotePrintGUID%={A61FF77A-CF6A-456d-8ED1-395A3FA982A1}
%RemotePrint_ICE_REV%=08
%FullDPAppGUID%={1A65E29E-5BAF-4452-A111-3290AED6BDBC}
%FullDPApp_ICE_REV%=09
[SUI.OPTIN]
Qualifier=%LangQualifier%
LaunchBase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzgat01.exe -on -gate MARS -f %datfile%
[SUI.OPTOUT]
Qualifier=%LangQualifier%
LaunchBase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzgat01.exe -off -gate MARS -f %datfile%


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

[SUI]
Opt-In_Default=ON
[LanguageMap]
0x0409=enu
0x0404=cht
0x0804=chs
0x0405=csy
0x0406=dan
0x0407=deu
0x0408=ell
0x040a=esn
0x040b=fin
0x040c=fra
0x040e=hun
0x0410=ita
0x0411=jpn
0x0412=kor
0x0413=nld
0x0414=nob
0x0415=plk
0x0416=ptb
0x0419=rus
0x041d=sve
0x041f=trk
0x0c04=cht
0x1004=chs
0x1404=cht
0x0813=nld
0x0809=enu
0x0c09=enu
0x1009=enu
0x1409=enu
0x1809=enu
0x1c09=enu
0x2009=enu
0x2409=enu
0x2809=enu
0x2c09=enu
0x080c=fra
0x0c0c=fra
0x100c=fra
0x140c=fra
0x180c=fra
0x0456=esn
0x0807=deu
0x0c07=deu
0x1007=deu
0x1407=deu
0x0810=ita
0x0812=kor
0x0c0a=esn
0x080a=esn
0x100a=esn
0x140a=esn
0x180a=esn
0x1c0a=esn
0x200a=esn
0x240a=esn
0x280a=esn
0x2c0a=esn
0x300a=esn
0x340a=esn
0x380a=esn
0x3c0a=esn
0x400a=esn
0x440a=esn
0x480a=esn
0x4c0a=esn
0x500a=esn
0x042d=esn
0x0403=esn
0x081d=sve
0x0422=rus
0x0816=ptb
0x040d=heb
0x041e=xxx
0x0401=ara
0x0801=ara
0x0c01=ara
0x1001=ara
0x1401=ara
0x1801=ara
0x1c01=ara
0x2001=ara
0x2401=ara
0x2801=ara
0x2c01=ara
0x3001=ara
0x3401=ara
0x3801=ara
0x3c01=ara
0x4001=ara
[TwoLetterLanguageMap]
ara=ar
cht=zh
chs=zh
csy=cs
dan=da
deu=de
ell=el
enu=en
esn=es
fin=fi
fra=fr
heb=he
hun=hu
ita=it
jpn=ja
kor=ko
nld=nl
nob=no
plk=pl
ptb=pt
rus=ru
sve=sv
trk=tr
[PreInstalls]
1=Kahuna1
2=Kahuna2
3=Kahuna3
4=Kahuna4
5=Kahuna5
6=Kahuna6
7=Kahuna7

[PreInstalls.Kahuna1]
CDGUID={5D22B85D-6503-4c4d-8BE1-D5CD9E0F5181}
1={7AB63E68-A8E2-49EF-A575-CCEC39F66312}
2={45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna2]
CDGUID={5D32B85D-6503-4c4d-8BE1-D5CD9E0F5181}
1={45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}
2={19E1E220-E757-43bd-AC1A-EC095CB8A667}
3={F38FA38A-7E5A-4209-88ED-4DE21CD20EEF}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna3]
CDGUID={C6C44651-7C66-4b11-92E8-17565D3D22DD}
1={45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}
2={15B9DC72-73F9-4d99-9E28-848D66DA8D99}
3={F38FA38A-7E5A-4209-88ED-4DE21CD20EEF}
4={0FABD3D7-3036-4e78-B29D-58957ADB0A12}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna4]
CDGUID={5E1494D4-3562-4FFB-B35C-600F80F6934C}
1={45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}
2={15B9DC72-73F9-4d99-9E28-848D66DA8D99}
3={A1062847-0846-427A-92A1-BB8251A91E91}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna5]
CDGUID={0D182A5E-AEE0-42ca-BD1D-4EEB2FFA256D}
1={A1062847-0846-427A-92A1-BB8251A91E91}
2={4C04DF1B-6A39-4299-9DD1-1FA60000266E}
3={AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna6]

CDGUID={D0420D64-8D33-4374-A2B2-9225C7925CA6}
1={A1062847-0846-427A-92A1-BB8251A91E91}
2={4C04DF1B-6A39-4299-9DD1-1FA60000266E}
3={AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}
[PreInstalls.Kahuna7]
CDGUID={32498B7B-E1F3-4ad5-A23B-F26414E94BE0}
1={342C7C88-D335-4bc2-8CF1-281857629CE2}
2={ABA2B37F-AB88-486e-870A-52454A23FEE0}
3={BA2D9411-DBB4-43e4-9421-780413650A67}
[SystemRequirements]
Overide=No
AdminRightRequired=1
RunIfFailureAsynch=
RunIfFailureSynch=
RunIfFailureSynchTimeout=
RunIfWarningAsynch=
RunIfWarningSynch=
RunIfWarningSynchTimeout=
OSList=410,490,500,501
MaxOS=
MinSysDisk=300
RecSysDisk=681
MinDisk=1001
RecDisk=1051
MinRAM=120
RecRAM=120
MinMHZ=233
RecMHZ=233
MinCPU=5
RecCPU=6
InstallSpace=168
MinDisplay=800x600
RecDisplay=800x600
MinColors=16
RecColors=16
MinIE=5.00.2919.6306
RecIE=5.00.2919.6306
WarnProductTypeList=3
BlockProductTypeList=3
SectionList=DeviceManagement.pl83,DeviceFunction.pl83,eSupport,FullDPApp,CustomerExperience
[SystemRequirements.Min]
TurnCueOn=%sourcepath%setup\hpzgat01.exe -gate CUE -on
TurnCueOff=%sourcepath%setup\hpzgat01.exe -gate CUE -off
SysReqPlugIn=%sourcepath%setup\hpzchk01.exe
AdminRightRequired=1
OSList=410,490,500,501
SectionList=DeviceManagement.pl83,DeviceFunction.pl83,eSupport,SimpleDPApp,CustomerExperience
MinDisk=300
RecDisk=300
Default=Recommended
Express=yes
AlwaysShowOption=No
InstallSpace=168
[OSBlock.400]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzchk01.exe
[Run1]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzpnp01.exe
2=hpzpsc01.exe -OSUP
3=hpzrein01.exe
4=hpzwup01.exe
5=hpzshl01.exe -m ICEPreShield,HPSecurity
6=hpzshl01.exe -m ICEPreShield,HPSecurity,DelayedReboot
7=hpzcdl01.exe -storesourcepath
[Run2]
launchbase=Setup\
qualifier=%os%
1=hpzopt01.exe /forceminimum
2=hpznop01.exe -PostRegisteredMessage WM_REINITIALIZE_PROGRESS_BITMAPS
3=hpznop01.exe -PostRegisteredMessage WM_REREAD_INSTALL_SPACE
4=hpzwis01.exe
5=[Run.Prescrub]
6=hpzshl01.exe -m Printer
7=[Run.SetRecovery]
8=hpznop01.exe
9=hpzsui01.exe
[Run3]
launchbase=Setup\
qualifier=%OS%
1=[OSPatchesICE1]
2=[OSPatchesICE2]
3=hpzprl01.exe -m PreloadICEEngineToGUIDFolder
4=[InstallProduct]
5=[Run.CommitProduct]
6=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
7=Hpzshl01.exe -m HPQTRA08
8=Hpzshl01.exe -m CloseIZApps -gate CUE
9=[eSupport]
10=[CustomerExperience]
11=[DeviceManagement.pl83]
12=[DeviceFunction.pl83]
13=hpzmsi01.exe -m ImageZoneExpress -gate CUE -runifoff
14=hpznop01.exe
15=hpzarp01.exe
16=[Run.CommitFull]
17=hpzwis01.exe -fixme
18=hpzprl01.exe -inf -m PreloadProductDrivers
19=hpzpnp01.exe -clean
[Uninstall]
launchbase=%sourcepath%Setup\
1=hpzscr01.exe -datfile %ProductScrubberDatfile% -nocopytotemp
[Prescrub.CPE]
launchbase=%sourcepath%Setup\
SkipOnReinstall=SW
[MSI.FX]
Filename=netfx.msi
RefCount=No
Logfilename=%Temp%hpzFx_Log.txt
CopyToTemp=netfx.msi,netfx1.cab
[MSI.FXLangPack]
Filename=Langpacks\%lang%\langpack.msi
RefCount=No
Logfilename=%Temp%hpzFx%lang%_Log.txt
CopyToTemp=Langpacks\%lang%\langpack.msi,Langpacks\%lang%\langpac1.cab
[MSI.FXLangPack.0x9]
Filename=None.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
CopyToTemp=
IgnoreReturnCode=Yes
[MSI.FXLangPack.0x1]
Filename=None.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
CopyToTemp=
IgnoreReturnCode=Yes
[MSI.FXLangPack.0xd]
Filename=None.msi
RefCount=No
UI=Yes
CopyToTemp=
IgnoreReturnCode=Yes
[NetFx]
1=StopMSIService
2=Core
3=LangPack
[NetFx.StopMSIService]
1=%sourcepath%setup\hpzwis01.exe -stop
[NetFx.Core]
RegValueToLookFor=OCM
RegKeyToLookFor=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v1.1.4322
RegValueShouldBeEqualTo=1
1=%sourcepath%setup\hpzmsi01.exe -m FX
[NetFx.LangPack]
Qualifier=%PrimaryLangQualifier%
RegValueToLookFor=OCM
RegKeyToLookFor=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v1.1.4322\%langid%
RegValueShouldBeEqualTo=1
1=%sourcepath%setup\hpzmsi01.exe -m FXLangPack
[NetFx.LangPack.0x9]
1=%sourcepath%setup\hpznop01.exe
[NetFx.LangPack.0xa]
RegKeyToLookFor=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v1.1.4322\3082
[Setup.Text]
hpznfx01.exe=Installing Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installing Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Searching for installed applications
HPZchk01.exe=Checking System Requirements
HPZwis01.exe=Updating Windows Installer Service
HPZpnp01.exe=Waiting for Plug and Play
HPZscr01.exe=Uninstalling
HPZwrp01.exe=Installing Additional Software
HPZarp01.exe=Creating Add/Remove Programs entries
HPZrcv01.exe=Setting Recovery Point
HPZdui01.exe=Connecting device
HPZshl01.exe=Inspecting system
HPZopt01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZsui01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZrein01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZtim01.exe=Waiting for user input
[Setup.Text.0x804]
hpznfx01.exe=ÕýÔÚ°²×° Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=ÕýÔÚ°²×° Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=²éÕÒÒÑ°²×°µÄÓ¦ÓÃ³ÌÐò
HPZchk01.exe=¼ì²éÏµÍ³ÐèÇó
HPZwis01.exe=¸üÐÂ Windows Installer ·þÎñ
HPZpnp01.exe=¼ì²éÓ²¼þ
HPZscr01.exe=ÐÔØ
HPZwrp01.exe=°²×°ÆäËûÈí¼þ
HPZarp01.exe=´´½¨¡°Ìí¼Ó/É¾³ý³ÌÐò¡±ÏîÄ¿
HPZrcv01.exe=ÉèÖÃ»¹Ô*µã
HPZdui01.exe=Á½ÓÉè±¸
HPZshl01.exe=¼ì²éÏµÍ³
HPZopt01.exe=µÈ´ýÓÃ»§ÊäÈë
HPZsui01.exe=µÈ´ýÓÃ»§ÊäÈë
HPZrein01.exe=µÈ´ýÓÃ»§ÊäÈë
HPZtim01.exe=µÈ´ýÓÃ»§ÊäÈë
[Setup.Text.0x404]
hpznfx01.exe=¦w¸Ë Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=¦w¸Ë Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=·j´M¤w¦w¸ËªºÀ³¥Îµ{¦¡
HPZchk01.exe=ÀËd¨t²Î»Ý¨D
HPZwis01.exe=¤É¯Å Windows Installer ªA°È
HPZpnp01.exe=ÀËdµwÅé
HPZscr01.exe=¸Ñ°£¦w¸Ë¤¤
HPZwrp01.exe=¦w¸Ë¨ä¥L³nÅé
HPZarp01.exe=«Ø¥ß·s¼W/²¾°£µ{¦¡µ¥Ø
HPZrcv01.exe=³]©w*×´_ÂI
HPZdui01.exe=³s±µ¸Ë¸m
HPZshl01.exe=°»´ú¨t²Î
HPZopt01.exe=µ¥«Ý¨Ï¥ÎªÌ¿é¤J
HPZsui01.exe=µ¥«Ý¨Ï¥ÎªÌ¿é¤J
HPZrein01.exe=µ¥«Ý¨Ï¥ÎªÌ¿é¤J
HPZtim01.exe=µ¥«Ý¨Ï¥ÎªÌ¿é¤J
[Setup.Text.0x5]
hpznfx01.exe=Instaluje se Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Instaluje se Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Vyhledávání nainstalovaných aplikací
HPZchk01.exe=Kontrola poadavkù na systém
HPZwis01.exe=Aktualizace sluby Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Kontrola hardwaru
HPZscr01.exe=Odinstalace
HPZwrp01.exe=Instalace dalího softwaru
HPZarp01.exe=Vytváøení poloek v panelu Pøidat nebo odebrat programy
HPZrcv01.exe=Nastavení bodu obnovení
HPZdui01.exe=Pøipojení zaøízení
HPZshl01.exe=Kontrola systému
HPZopt01.exe=Èekání na vstup od uivatele
HPZsui01.exe=Èekání na vstup od uivatele
HPZrein01.exe=Èekání na vstup od uivatele
HPZtim01.exe=Èekání na vstup od uivatele
[Setup.Text.0x6]
hpznfx01.exe=Installerer Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installerer Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Søger efter allerede installerede programmer
HPZchk01.exe=Undersøger systemkrav
HPZwis01.exe=Opdaterer tjenesten Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Undersøger hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Fjerner
HPZwrp01.exe=Installerer yderligere software
HPZarp01.exe=Opretter poster i Tilføj/fjern programmer
HPZrcv01.exe=Indstiller gendannelsespunkt
HPZdui01.exe=Tilslutter enhed
HPZshl01.exe=Undersøger system
HPZopt01.exe=Venter på brugerinput
HPZsui01.exe=Venter på brugerinput
HPZrein01.exe=Venter på brugerinput
HPZtim01.exe=Venter på brugerinput
[Setup.Text.0x7]
hpznfx01.exe=Microsoft .NET Framework wird installiert
hpzdxs01.exe=Microsoft DirectX 9.0 wird installiert
HPZpsc01.exe=Installierte Anwendungen werden gesucht
HPZchk01.exe=Systemanforderungen werden geprüft
HPZwis01.exe=Windows-Installationsdienst wird aktualisiert
HPZpnp01.exe=Hardware wird geprüft
HPZscr01.exe=Deinstallieren
HPZwrp01.exe=Weitere Software wird installiert
HPZarp01.exe=Einträge zum Hinzufügen/Entfernen von Programmen werden erstellt
HPZrcv01.exe=Wiederherstellungsdaten werden gespeichert
HPZdui01.exe=Gerät wird verbunden
HPZshl01.exe=System wird untersucht
HPZopt01.exe=Warten auf Benutzereingabe
HPZsui01.exe=Warten auf Benutzereingabe
HPZrein01.exe=Warten auf Benutzereingabe
HPZtim01.exe=Warten auf Benutzereingabe
[Setup.Text.0x8]
hpznfx01.exe=ÅãêáôÜóôáóç Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=ÅãêáôÜóôáóç Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=ÁíáæÞôçóç åãêáôåóôçìÝíùí åöáñìïãþí
HPZchk01.exe=¸ëåã÷ïò ôùí áðáéôÞóåùí ôïõ óõóôÞìáôïò
HPZwis01.exe=ÁíáâÜèìéóç ôçò õðçñåóßáò Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=¸ëåã÷ïò õëéêïý
HPZscr01.exe=ÊáôÜñãçóç åãêáôÜóôáóçò
HPZwrp01.exe=ÅãêáôÜóôáóç ðñüóèåôïõ ëïãéóìéêïý
HPZarp01.exe=Äçìéïõñãßá êáôá÷ùñÞóåùí ãéá ôçí åöáñìïãÞ "Ðñïóèáöáßñåóç ÐñïãñáììÜôùí"
HPZrcv01.exe=Ïñéóìüò óçìåßïõ áíÜêôçóçò
HPZdui01.exe=Óýíäåóç óõóêåõÞò
HPZshl01.exe=ÅîÝôáóç óõóôÞìáôïò
HPZopt01.exe=ÁíáìïíÞ åéóáãùãÞò áðü ôï ÷ñÞóôç
HPZsui01.exe=ÁíáìïíÞ åéóáãùãÞò áðü ôï ÷ñÞóôç
HPZrein01.exe=ÁíáìïíÞ åéóáãùãÞò áðü ôï ÷ñÞóôç
HPZtim01.exe=ÁíáìïíÞ åéóáãùãÞò áðü ôï ÷ñÞóôç
[Setup.Text.0x9]
hpznfx01.exe=Installing Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installing Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Searching for installed applications
HPZchk01.exe=Checking System Requirements
HPZwis01.exe=Updating Windows Installer Service
HPZpnp01.exe=Checking hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Uninstalling
HPZwrp01.exe=Installing Additional Software
HPZarp01.exe=Creating Add/Remove Programs entries
HPZrcv01.exe=Setting Recovery Point
HPZdui01.exe=Connecting device
HPZshl01.exe=Inspecting system
HPZopt01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZsui01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZrein01.exe=Waiting for user input
HPZtim01.exe=Waiting for user input
[Setup.Text.0xa]
hpznfx01.exe=Instalando Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Instalando Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Buscando aplicaciones instaladas
HPZchk01.exe=Comprobando los requisitos del sistema
HPZwis01.exe=Actualizando el servicio Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Comprobando el hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Desinstalando
HPZwrp01.exe=Instalando software adicional
HPZarp01.exe=Creando entradas para Agregar o quitar programas
HPZrcv01.exe=Estableciendo punto de recuperación
HPZdui01.exe=Conectando dispositivo
HPZshl01.exe=Inspeccionando el sistema
HPZopt01.exe=Esperando datos del usuario
HPZsui01.exe=Esperando datos del usuario
HPZrein01.exe=Esperando datos del usuario
HPZtim01.exe=Esperando datos del usuario
[Setup.Text.0xb]
hpznfx01.exe=Ohjelma asentaa Microsoft .NET Framework -ohjelmaa
hpzdxs01.exe=Ohjelma asentaa Microsoft DirectX 9.0 -ohjelmaa
HPZpsc01.exe=Etsitään asennettuja sovelluksia
HPZchk01.exe=Tarkastetaan järjestelmävaatimuksia
HPZwis01.exe=Päivitetään Windows Installer -palvelua
HPZpnp01.exe=Tarkastetaan laitteistoa
HPZscr01.exe=Asennusta poistetaan
HPZwrp01.exe=Asennetaan muita ohjelmia
HPZarp01.exe=Luodaan Lisää tai poista sovellus -ikkunan tietoja
HPZrcv01.exe=Määritetään palautuspistettä
HPZdui01.exe=Kytketään laitetta
HPZshl01.exe=Tarkastetaan järjestelmää
HPZopt01.exe=Odotetaan käyttäjän syötettä
HPZsui01.exe=Odotetaan käyttäjän syötettä
HPZrein01.exe=Odotetaan käyttäjän syötettä
HPZtim01.exe=Odotetaan käyttäjän syötettä
[Setup.Text.0xc]
hpznfx01.exe=Installation de Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installation de Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Recherche des applications installées
HPZchk01.exe=Vérification de la configuration système requise
HPZwis01.exe=Mise à jour du service Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Vérification du matériel
HPZscr01.exe=Désinstallation
HPZwrp01.exe=Installation de logiciel supplémentaire
HPZarp01.exe=Création d'entrées dans la boîte de dialogue Ajout/Suppression de programmes
HPZrcv01.exe=Définition du point de récupération
HPZdui01.exe=Connexion du périphérique
HPZshl01.exe=Inspection du système
HPZopt01.exe=Attente d'une intervention de l'utilisateur
HPZsui01.exe=Attente d'une intervention de l'utilisateur
HPZrein01.exe=Attente d'une intervention de l'utilisateur
HPZtim01.exe=Attente d'une intervention de l'utilisateur
[Setup.Text.0xe]
hpznfx01.exe=Microsoft .NET Framework telepítése
hpzdxs01.exe=Microsoft DirectX 9.0 telepítése
HPZpsc01.exe=Telepített alkalmazások keresése
HPZchk01.exe=Rendszerkövetelmények ellenõrzése
HPZwis01.exe=Windows telepítõszolgáltatás frissítése
HPZpnp01.exe=Hardver ellenõrzése
HPZscr01.exe=Eltávolítás
HPZwrp01.exe=További programok telepítése
HPZarp01.exe=Elem létrehozása a Programok telepítése/törlése részben
HPZrcv01.exe=Helyreállítási pont beállítása
HPZdui01.exe=Kapcsolódás az eszközhöz
HPZshl01.exe=Rendszer elemzése
HPZopt01.exe=Várakozás felhasználói adatbevitelre
HPZsui01.exe=Várakozás felhasználói adatbevitelre
HPZrein01.exe=Várakozás felhasználói adatbevitelre
HPZtim01.exe=Várakozás felhasználói adatbevitelre
[Setup.Text.0x10]
hpznfx01.exe=Installazione di Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installazione di Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Ricerca delle applicazioni installate
HPZchk01.exe=Verifica dei requisiti di sistema
HPZwis01.exe=Aggiornamento del servizio Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Verifica dell'hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Disinstallazione
HPZwrp01.exe=Installazione del software supplementare
HPZarp01.exe=Creazione delle voci di Installazione applicazioni
HPZrcv01.exe=Impostazione del punto di ripristino
HPZdui01.exe=Collegamento della periferica
HPZshl01.exe=Analisi del sistema
HPZopt01.exe=Attesa input utente
HPZsui01.exe=Attesa input utente
HPZrein01.exe=Attesa input utente
HPZtim01.exe=Attesa input utente
[Setup.Text.0x11]
hpznfx01.exe=Microsoft .NET Framework ðCXg[µÄ¢Ü·
hpzdxs01.exe=Microsoft DirectX 9.0 ðCXg[µÄ¢Ü·
HPZpsc01.exe=CXg[³êÄ¢éAvP[VðõµÄ¢Ü·
HPZchk01.exe=VXeKvðÌ`FbN
HPZwis01.exe=Windows CXg[ T[rXÌXV
HPZpnp01.exe=n[hEFAÌ`FbN
HPZscr01.exe=ACXg[
HPZwrp01.exe=»Ì¼Ì\tgEFAðCXg[µÄ¢Ü·
HPZarp01.exe=ÇÁ^ívO GgðìµÄ¢Ü·
HPZrcv01.exe=ñ|CgÌÝè
HPZdui01.exe=foCXÌÚ±
HPZshl01.exe=VXe¸
HPZopt01.exe=[U[©çÌüÍðÒÁÄ¢Ü·
HPZsui01.exe=[U[©çÌüÍðÒÁÄ¢Ü·
HPZrein01.exe=[U[©çÌüÍðÒÁÄ¢Ü·
HPZtim01.exe=[U[©çÌüÍðÒÁÄ¢Ü·
[Setup.Text.0x12]
hpznfx01.exe=Microsoft .NET Framework ¼³Ä¡
hpzdxs01.exe=Microsoft DirectX 9.0 ¼³Ä¡
HPZpsc01.exe=¼³Ä¡ÇÑ ÀÀ¿ë ÇÁ·Î±×·¥À» Ã£´Â Áß
HPZchk01.exe=½Ã½ºÅÛ ¿ä±¸ »çÇ× È®ÀÎ Áß
HPZwis01.exe=Windows ¼³Ä¡ ¼*ºñ½º ¾÷µ¥ÀÌÆ®ÇÏ´Â Áß
HPZpnp01.exe=ÇÏµå¿þ¾î¸¦ °Ë»çÇÏ´Â Áß
HPZscr01.exe=Á¦°Å Áß
HPZwrp01.exe=Ãß°¡ ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î ¼³Ä¡ Áß
HPZarp01.exe=ÇÁ·Î±×·¥ Ç×¸ñ Ãß°¡/Á¦°Å ¸¸µå´Â Áß
HPZrcv01.exe=º¹±¸ Æ÷ÀÎÆ® ¼³Á¤ Áß
HPZdui01.exe=ÀåÄ¡ ¿°á Áß
HPZshl01.exe=½Ã½ºÅÛ °Ë»ç Áß
HPZopt01.exe=»ç¿ëÀÚ ÀÔ·Â ´ë±â Áß
HPZsui01.exe=»ç¿ëÀÚ ÀÔ·Â ´ë±â Áß
HPZrein01.exe=»ç¿ëÀÚ ÀÔ·Â ´ë±â Áß
HPZtim01.exe=»ç¿ëÀÚ ÀÔ·Â ´ë±â Áß
[Setup.Text.0x13]
hpznfx01.exe='Microsoft .NET Framework' installeren
hpzdxs01.exe='Microsoft DirectX 9.0' installeren
HPZpsc01.exe=Bezig met zoeken naar geïnstalleerde toepassingen
HPZchk01.exe=Bezig met controleren van systeemvereisten
HPZwis01.exe=Bezig met bijwerken van Windows Installer-service
HPZpnp01.exe=Bezig met controleren van hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Bezig met ongedaan maken van installatie
HPZwrp01.exe=Bezig met installeren van aanvullende software
HPZarp01.exe=Bezig met aanmaken van items voor Software
HPZrcv01.exe=Bezig met maken van herstelpunt
HPZdui01.exe=Bezig met aansluiten van apparaat
HPZshl01.exe=Bezig met systeemcontrole
HPZopt01.exe=Wachten op invoer van gebruiker
HPZsui01.exe=Wachten op invoer van gebruiker
HPZrein01.exe=Wachten op invoer van gebruiker
HPZtim01.exe=Wachten op invoer van gebruiker
[Setup.Text.0x14]
hpznfx01.exe=Installerer 'Microsoft .NET Framework'
hpzdxs01.exe=Installerer 'Microsoft DirectX 9.0'
HPZpsc01.exe=Søker etter installerte programmer
HPZchk01.exe=Kontrollerer systemkrav
HPZwis01.exe=Oppdaterer Windows-installeringstjeneste
HPZpnp01.exe=Kontrollerer maskinvare
HPZscr01.exe=Avinstallerer
HPZwrp01.exe=Installerer tilleggsprogramvare
HPZarp01.exe=Oppretter oppføringer for Legg til / fjern programmer
HPZrcv01.exe=Angir gjenopprettingspunkt
HPZdui01.exe=Kobler til enhet
HPZshl01.exe=Inspiserer system
HPZopt01.exe=Venter på brukerinndata
HPZsui01.exe=Venter på brukerinndata
HPZrein01.exe=Venter på brukerinndata
HPZtim01.exe=Venter på brukerinndata
[Setup.Text.0x15]
hpznfx01.exe=Instalacja 'Microsoft .NET Framework'
hpzdxs01.exe=Instalacja 'Microsoft DirectX 9.0'
HPZpsc01.exe=Trwa wyszukiwanie zainstalowanych aplikacji
HPZchk01.exe=Trwa sprawdzanie wymagañ systemowych
HPZwis01.exe=Trwa aktualizowanie us³ugi Instalator Windows
HPZpnp01.exe=Trwa sprawdzanie sprzêtu
HPZscr01.exe=Trwa odinstalowywanie
HPZwrp01.exe=Trwa instalowanie dodatkowego oprogramowania
HPZarp01.exe=Trwa tworzenie wpisów aplikacji Dodaj/Usuñ programy
HPZrcv01.exe=Trwa ustawianie punktu odzyskiwania danych
HPZdui01.exe=Trwa pod³¹czanie urz¹dzenia
HPZshl01.exe=Trwa inspekcja systemu
HPZopt01.exe=Trwa oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie danych przez u¿ytkownika
HPZsui01.exe=Trwa oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie danych przez u¿ytkownika
HPZrein01.exe=Trwa oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie danych przez u¿ytkownika
HPZtim01.exe=Trwa oczekiwanie na wprowadzenie danych przez u¿ytkownika
[Setup.Text.0x16]
hpznfx01.exe=Instalando o Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Instalando o Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Procurando aplicativos instalados
HPZchk01.exe=Verificando exigências do sistema
HPZwis01.exe=Atualizando o serviço Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Verificando hardware
HPZscr01.exe=Desinstalando
HPZwrp01.exe=Instalando software adicional
HPZarp01.exe=Criando entradas em Adicionar ou Remover Programas
HPZrcv01.exe=Definindo ponto de recuperação
HPZdui01.exe=Conectando dispositivo
HPZshl01.exe=Inspecionando sistema
HPZopt01.exe=Aguardando entrada do usuário
HPZsui01.exe=Aguardando entrada do usuário
HPZrein01.exe=Aguardando entrada do usuário
HPZtim01.exe=Aguardando entrada do usuário
[Setup.Text.0x19]
hpznfx01.exe=Óñòàíîâêà Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Óñòàíîâêà Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Ïîèñê óñòàíîâëåííûõ ïðèëîæåíèé
HPZchk01.exe=Ïðîâåðêà òðåáîâàíèé ê ñèñòåìå
HPZwis01.exe=Îáíîâëåíèå ñëóæáû óñòàíîâêè Windows
HPZpnp01.exe=Ïðîâåðêà àïïàðàòíîãî îáåñïå÷åíèÿ
HPZscr01.exe=Óäàëåíèå
HPZwrp01.exe=Óñòàíîâêà äîïîëíèòåëüíîãî ïðîãðàììíîãî îáåñïå÷åíèÿ
HPZarp01.exe=Ñîçäàíèå çàïèñåé â îêíå Óñòàíîâêà è óäàëåíèå ïðîãðàìì
HPZrcv01.exe=Óñòàíîâêà òî÷êè âîññòàíîâëåíèÿ
HPZdui01.exe=Ñîåäèíåíèå ñ óñòðîéñòâîì
HPZshl01.exe=Ïðîâåðêà ñèñòåìû
HPZopt01.exe=Îæèäàíèå äåéñòâèé ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ
HPZsui01.exe=Îæèäàíèå äåéñòâèé ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ
HPZrein01.exe=Îæèäàíèå äåéñòâèé ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ
HPZtim01.exe=Îæèäàíèå äåéñòâèé ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ
[Setup.Text.0x1d]
hpznfx01.exe=Installerar Microsoft .NET Framework
hpzdxs01.exe=Installerar Microsoft DirectX 9.0
HPZpsc01.exe=Söker efter installerade program
HPZchk01.exe=Kontrollerar systemkrav
HPZwis01.exe=Uppdaterar tjänsten Windows Installer
HPZpnp01.exe=Kontrollerar maskinvara
HPZscr01.exe=Avinstallerar
HPZwrp01.exe=Installerar ytterligare programvara
HPZarp01.exe=Skapa poster för Lägg till/Ta bort program
HPZrcv01.exe=Skapar återställningspunkt
HPZdui01.exe=Ansluter enhet
HPZshl01.exe=Kontrollerar system
HPZopt01.exe=Väntar på användarindata
HPZsui01.exe=Väntar på användarindata
HPZrein01.exe=Väntar på användarindata
HPZtim01.exe=Väntar på användarindata
[Setup.Text.0x1f]
hpznfx01.exe=Microsoft .NET Framework Yükleniyor
hpzdxs01.exe=Microsoft DirectX 9.0 Yükleniyor
HPZpsc01.exe=Yüklü uygulamalar aranýyor
HPZchk01.exe=Sistem Gereksinimleri Kontrol Ediliyor
HPZwis01.exe=Windows Yükleyici Hizmeti Güncelleþtiriliyor
HPZpnp01.exe=Donaným kontrol ediliyor
HPZscr01.exe=Yükleme kaldýrýlýyor
HPZwrp01.exe=Ek Yazýlým Yükleniyor
HPZarp01.exe=Program Ekle/Kaldýr giriþleri oluþturuluyor
HPZrcv01.exe=Geri Dönüþ Noktasý Ayarlanýyor
HPZdui01.exe=Aygýt baðlanýyor
HPZshl01.exe=Sistem denetleniyor
HPZopt01.exe=Kullanýcý giriþi bekleniyor
HPZsui01.exe=Kullanýcý giriþi bekleniyor
HPZrein01.exe=Kullanýcý giriþi bekleniyor
HPZtim01.exe=Kullanýcý giriþi bekleniyor
[MSI]
Launchbase=msiexec.exe
InstallDir=%ProgramFiles%%Manufacturer%\
[MSI.SelfInstallingPortMonitor]
InstallDir=%System%
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\SIPM\HP_Standard_Port_Monitor.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_PortMonitor.log
TRANSFORMS=SIPM\%langid%.MST
[Recovery.LogAnalysis]
CollectLogs=Yes
[Recovery.Startup]
1=%Recovery%setup\hpzrcv01.exe -f ..\%autorunName% -recover
[Recovery.Recover]
1=%Recovery%setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile .\%ProductScrubberDatfile% -d MsiUninstaller -unattended -forcereboot
[Recovery.SetupQuit]
launchbase=%sourcepath%Setup\
1=hpzrcv01.exe -unsetrecovery
[Uninstall.ERROR_FAILURE_CLEANUP]
launchbase=%sourcepath%Setup\
1=hpzrcv01.exe -recover -logs
[Recovery.MSIOnly.Startup]
1=%recovery%setup\hpzrcv01.exe -f ..\%autorunName% -recover MSIOnly -logs
[Recovery.MSIOnly.Recover]
SWOnly=Yes
1=%recovery%setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile %MsiRollbackDatFile% -unattended -forcereboot
[Recovery.MSIOnly.Error_Failure_Cleanup]
1=hpzrcv01.exe -recover MSIOnly -logs
[Run.SetRecovery]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzprl01.exe -m PreloadRecoveryMechanism
2=hpzrcv01.exe -setrecovery
[Run.CommitProduct]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
2=..\%setupName% -commitGuid %CDGuid%
3=hpzrcv01.exe -setrecovery MSIOnly
[Run.CommitFull]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
2=hpzrcv01.exe -unsetrecovery
[FilesThatForceReboot]
1=mscoree.dll
2=MICROS~1.NET\FRAMEW~1\V11~1.432
3=Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322
[WUP]
SecondsToWaitForConnection=30
SecondsToWaitForDownloadComplete=600
[Shield.ICEPreShield]
1=SynTPEnh
2=QTTask
3=.NETUninstall
4=CommonAdminTools
5=MsiExec
6=PlugPlay
7=LocalSoftware
8=LocalSystem
9=EnumRegKey
10=Config.Msi
11=ICE RegKey
12=ClassesRoot
13=softpubDll
14=wintrustDll
15=initpkiDll
16=dssenhDll
17=rsaenhDll
18=gpkcspDll
19=sccbaseDll
20=slbcspDll
21=cryptdlgDll
22=DevicePathRegValue
[Shield.DevicePathRegValue.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
Value=DevicePath
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=%SystemRoot%\inf
ReplaceWith=%SystemRoot%\inf
Type=EXPAND_SZ
[Shield.DevicePathRegValue.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
Value=DevicePath
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=%SystemRoot%\inf
ReplaceWith=%SystemRoot%\inf
Type=EXPAND_SZ
[Shield.DevicePathRegValue.490]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
Value=DevicePath
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=%windows%inf
ReplaceWith=%Windows%inf
[Shield.DevicePathRegValue.410]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
Value=DevicePath
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=%windows%inf
ReplaceWith=%Windows%inf
[Shield.CloseIZApps]
1=hpqselsk
2=hpqcopy
3=hpqgalry
4=hpqiscfg
5=hpqimvac
6=hpqpos
7=hpqvapa
[Shield.SynTPEnh]
IssueType=Process
MaxVersion=0x0005000000000893
MinVersion=0x0005000000000893
Manufacturer=HP
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.QTTask]
IssueType=Process
MaxVersion=0x0006000100000000
MinVersion=0x0000000000000000
Manufacturer=Apple
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield..NETUninstall]
IssueType=RebootFile
Manufacturer=Microsoft
Action=Autofix
1=mscoree.dll
2=MICROS~1.NET\FRAMEW~1\V11~1.432
3=Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322
Return=Reboot
BlockIfFail=No
[Shield.CommonAdminTools]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Contains
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
Value=Common Administrative Tools
Data=<Common Administrative Tools>.All Users\
ReplaceWith=%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Type=EXPAND_SZ
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.MsiExec]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=MSIServer
Manufacturer=Microsoft
Action=FIX
Condition=DISABLED
DisplayName=Windows Installer
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.PlugPlay]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=PlugPlay
Manufacturer=Microsoft
Action=FIX
Condition=STOPPED
DisplayName=Plug and Play
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.LocalSoftware.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=NotWriteable
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
DisplayName=LocalSoftware
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
CheckCreatedKey=Yes
[Shield.LocalSoftware.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=NotWriteable
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
DisplayName=LocalSoftware
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
CheckCreatedKey=Yes
[Shield.LocalSystem.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=NotWriteable
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
DisplayName=LocalSystem
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
[Shield.LocalSystem.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=NotWriteable
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
DisplayName=LocalSystem
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
[Shield.EnumRegKey.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=Enum
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=SystemAccess
SetAccess=SystemAccess
Timeout=10
[Shield.EnumRegKey.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=Enum
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=SystemAccess
SetAccess=SystemAccess
Timeout=10
[Shield.Config.Msi]
IssueType=Folder
Manufacturer=Microsoft Corporation
FolderName=%WindowsDrive%Config.Msi
Action=AUTOFIX
Condition=~EXIST
HIDDEN=Y
[Shield.ICE RegKey]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=ICE
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ICE
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.ClassesRoot.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
CheckCreatedKey=Yes
[Shield.ClassesRoot.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=No
OverwriteDacl=No
SetOnlyIfInvalid=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
CheckCreatedKey=Yes
[Shield.hpqselsk.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqselsk.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqcopy.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqcopy.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqgalry.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqgalry.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqiscfg.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Instant Share
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqiscfg.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Instant Share
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqimvac.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqimvac.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqpos.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqpos.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqvapa.410]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpqvapa.490]
IssueType=Process
Manufacturer=HP
Action=FIX
Condition=Exist
DisplayName=HP Image Zone
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.DXQVPFix]
1=QVP32
[Shield.QVP32]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Contains
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Value=DXDllRegExe
Data=dxdllreg.exe 
ReplaceWith=%system%dxdllreg.exe
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.CompositeDev]
1=USBInf
2=certclas
3=USBCCGP
[Shield.USBCheck]
1=USBInf
2=USBPrint
3=USBStor
4=USBScan
5=NTPrint
6=certclas
7=USBCCGP
[Shield.Printer]
1=PrintSpooler
2=ReadOnlyPNFs
3=USBPrint
4=NTPrint
5=certclas
6=PrintCoinstaller
8=USBCCGP
[Shield.PnP.Printer]
1=USBPrint
[Shield.MassStorage]
1=Roxio
2=USBStor
3=certclas
4=hpusbfd
6=USBCCGP
[Shield.PnP.MassStorage]
1=USBStor
[Shield.Scanner]
1=ReadOnlyPNFs
2=USBScan
3=certclas
5=USBCCGP
[Shield.PnP.Scanner]
1=USBScan
[Shield.Camera]
1=ReadOnlyPNFs
2=certclas
[Shield.PnPFiles]
1=USBInf
2=certclas
3=USBCCGP
[Shield.USBInf.410]
DisplayName=USB.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=%windows%system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
SectionToInstall=UniversalHCD.Dev
MinVersion=0
DriverSysMinVersion=4000A000007CE
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBInf.490]
DisplayName=USB.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=%windows%system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
SectionToInstall=UniversalHCD.Dev
MinVersion=0
DriverSysMinVersion=4005A0BB80000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBCCGP.490]
DisplayName=USB.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=%windows%system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
SectionToInstall=StandardHub.Dev
MinVersion=0
DriverSysMinVersion=4005A0BB80000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBInf.500]
DisplayName=USB
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=usbhub.sys
SectionToInstall=Composite.Dev.NT
MinVersion=5000008870001
DriverSysMinVersion=5000008850001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBInf.501]
DisplayName=USB
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=usbccgp.sys
SectionToInstall=Composite.Dev.NT
MinVersion=500010A280000
DriverSysMinVersion=500010A280000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBPrint.490]
DisplayName=USBPrint
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usb.inf
DriverSysName=%windows%system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
SectionToInstall=UniversalHCD.Dev
MinVersion=0
DriverSysMinVersion=4005A0BB80000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBPrint.500]
DisplayName=USBPrint
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usbprint.inf
DriverSysName=usbprint.sys
SectionToInstall=USBPRINT_Inst.NT
MinVersion=5000008870001
DriverSysMinVersion=5000008740001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBPrint.501]
DisplayName=USBPrint
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usbprint.inf
DriverSysName=usbprint.sys
SectionToInstall=USBPRINT_Inst.NT
MinVersion=500010A280000
DriverSysMinVersion=500010A280000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.NTPrint.500]
DisplayName=NTPrint
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=ntprint.inf
DriverSysName=
SectionToInstall=
MinVersion=0
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.NTPrint.501]
DisplayName=NTPrint
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=ntprint.inf
DriverSysName=
SectionToInstall=
MinVersion=0
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.certclas.500]
DisplayName=Certclas.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=certclas.inf
DriverSysName=
SectionToInstall=
MinVersion=5000008870001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.CertClas.501]
DisplayName=Certclas.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=Certclas.inf
DriverSysName=
SectionToInstall=
MinVersion=5000109E70000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBStor.500]
DisplayName=USBStor
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usbstor.inf
DriverSysName=usbstor.sys
SectionToInstall=USBSTOR_BULK.NT
MinVersion=5000008870001
DriverSysMinVersion=50000085A0001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBStor.501]
DisplayName=USBStor
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=usbstor.inf
DriverSysName=usbstor.sys
SectionToInstall=USBSTOR_BULK.NT
MinVersion=500010A280000
DriverSysMinVersion=500010A280000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBScan.490]
DisplayName=USBScan.inf
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=sti.inf
DriverSysName=%windows%system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
SectionToInstall=StillImageSetup
MinVersion=0
DriverSysMinVersion=4005A0BB80000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBScan.500]
DisplayName=USBScan
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=sti.inf
DriverSysName=usbscan.sys
SectionToInstall=STI.USBSection
MinVersion=5000008870001
DriverSysMinVersion=5000008670001
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.USBScan.501]
DisplayName=USBScan
IssueType=SystemDriver
Condition=~Exists
DriverInfName=sti.inf
DriverSysName=usbscan.sys
SectionToInstall=STI.USBSection
MinVersion=500010A280000
DriverSysMinVersion=500010A280000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
[Shield.PrintCoinstaller.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E979-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Value=Installer32
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=ntprint.dll,ClassInstall32
ReplaceWith=ntprint.dll,ClassInstall32
[Shield.PrintCoinstaller.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Missing
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E979-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Value=Installer32
BlockIfFail=Yes
Data=ntprint.dll,ClassInstall32
ReplaceWith=ntprint.dll,ClassInstall32
[Shield.PrintSpooler]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=Spooler
Manufacturer=Microsoft
Action=FIX
Condition=STOPPED
DisplayName=Print Spooler
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.hpusbfd]
Manufacturer=Hewlett-Packard
IssueType=RegData
Condition=Contains
Action=Autofix
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
Value=UpperFilter
Data=hpusbfd
Type=MULTI_SZ
ReplaceWith=*
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.Roxio.500]
IssueType=File
Manufacturer=Roxio
MaxVersion=0x0002000000000046
MinVersion=0x0002000000000046
Action=STOP
Condition=EXIST
DisplayName=Easy CD Creator 5
BlockIfFail=Yes
FileName=%system%drivers\PrtSeqRd.sys
SpecialText=Shield.Roxio.Text
[Shield.Roxio.501]
IssueType=File
Manufacturer=Roxio
MaxVersion=0x0002000000000046
MinVersion=0x0002000000000046
Action=STOP
Condition=EXIST
DisplayName=Easy CD Creator 5
FileName=%system%drivers\PrtSeqRd.sys
BlockIfFail=Yes
SpecialText=Shield.Roxio.Text
[Shield.Firewalls]
1=Smc
2=Zapro
3=Ccapp
4=BlackIce
5=MpfAgent
6=Ca
7=ccEvtMgr
8=SndSrvc
9=ccProxy
10=ccPwdSvc
11=ccSetMgr
[Shield.Smc.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=SmcService
DisplayName=Sygate Security Agent: Firewall
Manufacturer=Sygate Technologies
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Smc.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=SmcService
DisplayName=Sygate Security Agent: Firewall
Manufacturer=Sygate Technologies
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Zapro.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=vsmon
DisplayName=Zone Alarm TrueVector Internet Monitor
Manufacturer=Broderbund
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Zapro.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=vsmon
DisplayName=Zone Alarm TrueVector Internet Monitor
Manufacturer=Broderbund
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ccapp.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=Symantec Core LC
DisplayName=Symantec Core LC: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ccapp.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=Symantec Core LC
DisplayName=Symantec Core LC: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.BlackIce.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=BlackICE
DisplayName=BlackICE: Firewall
Manufacturer=Internet Security Systems
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.BlackIce.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=BlackICE
DisplayName=BlackICE: Firewall
Manufacturer=Internet Security Systems
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.MpfAgent.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=MpfService
DisplayName=McAfee Personal Firewall Service
Manufacturer=McAfee Security
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.MpfAgent.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=MpfService
DisplayName=McAfee Personal Firewall Service
Manufacturer=McAfee Security
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccEvtMgr.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccEvtMgr
DisplayName=Symantec Event Manager: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccEvtMgr.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccEvtMgr
DisplayName=Symantec Event Manager: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.SndSrvc.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=SndSrvc
DisplayName=Symantec Network Drivers Service : Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.SndSrvc.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=SndSrvc
DisplayName=Symantec Network Drivers Service : Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccProxy.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccProxy
DisplayName=Symantec Network Proxy: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccProxy.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccProxy
DisplayName=Symantec Network Proxy: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccPwdSvc.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccPwdSvc
DisplayName=Symantec Password Validation: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccPwdSvc.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccPwdSvc
DisplayName=Symantec Password Validation: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccSetMgr.500]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccSetMgr
DisplayName=Symantec Settings Manager: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.ccSetMgr.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=ccSetMgr
DisplayName=Symantec Settings Manager: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
Condition=Running
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Smc.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Sygate Security Agent: Firewall
Manufacturer=Sygate Technologies
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Smc.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Sygate Security Agent: Firewall
Manufacturer=Sygate Technologies
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Zapro.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Zone Alarm Pro Firewall
Manufacturer=Broderbund
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Zapro.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Zone Alarm Pro Firewall
Manufacturer=Broderbund
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ccapp.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Symantec Core LC: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ccapp.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=Symantec Core LC: Firewall
Manufacturer=Symantec
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.BlackIce.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=BlackICE: Firewall
Manufacturer=Internet Security Systems
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.BlackIce.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=BlackICE: Firewall
Manufacturer=Internet Security Systems
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.MpfAgent.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=McAfee Personal Firewall Service
Manufacturer=McAfee Security
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.MpfAgent.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=McAfee Personal Firewall Service
Manufacturer=McAfee Security
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ca.410]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=EZ Firewall
Manufacturer=eTrust
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.Ca.490]
IssueType=Process
DisplayName=EZ Firewall
Manufacturer=eTrust
Action=NoFix
SpecialText=Shield.Firewalls.Text
[Shield.HPSecurity]
1=HP RegKey
2=Hewlett-Packard RegKey
3=Hewlett Packard RegKey
4=LEAD Technologies RegKey
[Shield.HP RegKey.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=HP
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\HP
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.HP RegKey.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=HP
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\HP
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.Hewlett-Packard RegKey.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=Hewlett-Packard
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.Hewlett-Packard RegKey.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=Hewlett-Packard
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Hewlett-Packard
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.Hewlett Packard RegKey.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=Hewlett Packard
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Hewlett Packard
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.Hewlett Packard RegKey.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=Hewlett Packard
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Hewlett Packard
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.LEAD Technologies RegKey.500]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=LEAD Technologies, Inc.
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LEAD Technologies, Inc.
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.LEAD Technologies RegKey.501]
IssueType=RegKey
Manufacturer=HP
DisplayName=LEAD Technologies, Inc.
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LEAD Technologies, Inc.
Condition=NotWriteable
Action=AutoFix
BlockIfFail=Yes
Recurse=Yes
OverwriteDacl=Yes
CheckAccess=CommonSidList
SetAccess=CommonSidList
Timeout=10
[Shield.CommonSidList]
S-1-5-32-544=0x000f003f
S-1-5-18=0x000f003f
S-1-5-32-545=0x00020019
[Shield.SystemAccess]
S-1-1-0=0x00020019
S-1-5-18=0x000f003f
[Shield.ReadOnlyPNFs.500]
IssueType=File
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=Read Only PNF files
Action=Autofix
FileName=%system%attrib.exe
Condition=Exists
1=hpzwrp01.exe -m SetPnfAttrib
[Shield.ReadOnlyPNFs.501]
IssueType=File
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
Manufacturer=Microsoft
DisplayName=Read Only PNF files
Action=Autofix
FileName=%system%attrib.exe
Condition=Exists
1=hpzwrp01.exe -m SetPnfAttrib
[SetPnfAttrib]
Open=%system%attrib -r %windows%inf\oem*.pnf
[Shield.DelayedReboot]
1=CheckForFiles
[Shield.CheckForFiles]
IssueType=RebootFile
Manufacturer=HP
Action=Autofix
1=Digital Imaging
2=system32\hpz
3=system\hpz
4=hpf
5=%division%
6=twain_32\hpsj
Return=Reboot
BlockIfFail=No
result=Reboot
[Shield.DelayedRebootCUE]
1=CUECheckForFiles
[Shield.CUECheckForFiles]
IssueType=RebootFile
Manufacturer=HP
Action=Autofix
1=Digital Imaging
Return=Reboot
BlockIfFail=No
result=Reboot
[Shield.CryptSvc.501]
IssueType=Service
ServiceName=Cryptsvc
Manufacturer=Microsoft
Action=AUTOFIX
Condition=STOPPED
DisplayName=Windows Cryptographic Service
BlockIfFail=Yes
[Shield.softpubDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\Providers\Trust\Initialization\{64B9D180-8DA2-11CF-8736-00AA00A485EB}
DisplayName=softpub.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s softpub.dll
[Shield.softpubDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\Providers\Trust\Initialization\{64B9D180-8DA2-11CF-8736-00AA00A485EB}
DisplayName=softpub.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s softpub.dll
[Shield.wintrustDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\OID\EncodingType 1\CryptDllEncodeObject\1.3.6.1.4.1.311.2.1.15
DisplayName=wintrust.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s wintrust.dll
[Shield.wintrustDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\OID\EncodingType 1\CryptDllEncodeObject\1.3.6.1.4.1.311.2.1.15
DisplayName=wintrust.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s wintrust.dll
[Shield.initpkiDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}\ProgID
DisplayName=initpki.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s initpki.dll
[Shield.initpkiDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}\ProgID
DisplayName=initpki.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s initpki.dll
[Shield.dssenhDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Microsoft Base DSS Cryptographic Provider
DisplayName=dssenh.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s dssenh.dll
[Shield.dssenhDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Microsoft Base DSS Cryptographic Provider
DisplayName=dssenh.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s dssenh.dll
[Shield.rsaenhDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Microsoft Base Cryptographic Provider v1.0
DisplayName=rsaenh.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s rsaenh.dll
[Shield.rsaenhDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Microsoft Base Cryptographic Provider v1.0
DisplayName=rsaenh.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s rsaenh.dll
[Shield.gpkcspDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Gemplus GemSAFE Card CSP v1.0
DisplayName=gpkcsp.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s gpkcsp.dll
[Shield.gpkcspDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Gemplus GemSAFE Card CSP v1.0
DisplayName=gpkcsp.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s gpkcsp.dll
[Shield.sccbaseDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\\Infineon SICRYPT Base Smart Card CSP
DisplayName=sccbase.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s sccbase.dll
[Shield.slbcspDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Schlumberger Cryptographic Service Provider
DisplayName=slbcsp.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s slbcsp.dll
[Shield.slbcspDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cryptography\Defaults\Provider\Schlumberger Cryptographic Service Provider
DisplayName=slbcsp.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s slbcsp.dll
[Shield.cryptdlgDll.500]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\OID\EncodingType 1\CryptDllEncodeObject\1.3.6.1.4.1.311.16.1.1
DisplayName=cryptdlg.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s cryptdlg.dll
[Shield.cryptdlgDll.501]
Manufacturer=Microsoft
IssueType=RegKey
Action=Autofix
Condition=~Exist
Key=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\OID\EncodingType 1\CryptDllEncodeObject\1.3.6.1.4.1.311.16.1.1
DisplayName=cryptdlg.dll
BlockIfFail=Yes
1=regsvr32 /s cryptdlg.dll
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x404]
1=¦w¸Ëªº¦¹µ{¦¡»P¥»³nÅé¤£Û®e¡C
2=±z¥²·¸Ñ°£¦w¸Ë©Î¤É¯Å¦¹µ{¦¡¡A¦w¸Ë¤~¯àÄ~Äò¡C
3=*n¸Ñ°£¦w¸Ë¦¹µ{¦¡¡A½Ð¦Ü Windows [±±¨î¥x] ¤¤ªº [·s¼W/²¾°£µ{¦¡]¡C
4=¦pªG±z¿ï¾Ü¤É¯Å¦¹µ{¦¡¡A½Ð³y³X http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml¡Aµn¿ýµM«á¤U¸ü¤É¯Å¡C
5=½Ð½T»{µ{¦¡¤w¤É¯Å©Î¤w¸Ñ°£¦w¸Ë¡AµM«á«ö¤@¤U [*«¸Õ] Ä~Äò¦w¸Ë¡C
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X404]
1=¦b¦¹¹q¸£¤W°»´ú¨ì¦³¨¾¤õÀð³nÅé¡C
2=¦bÄ~Äòi¦æ¤U¤@*Ó¨BÆJ«e¡A½Ð¥ý°±¥Î³nÅé¨¾¤õÀð¡AHP ¦w¸Ë³nÅé¤~¯à°»´ú¨ìºô¸ô¤Wªº¸Ë¸m¡C§¹¦¨¦w¸Ë«á¡A±z¥i¥H¦A¦¸±Ò¥Î³nÅé¨¾¤õÀð¡C
3=¦³Ãö¼È®É°±¥Î³nÅé¨¾¤õÀðªº¤è¦¡¡A½Ð°Ñ¾\±zªº³nÅé¨¾¤õÀð¤å¥ó»¡©ú¡C
4=¦p»Ý§ó¦h¸Ô²Ó¸ê°T (¥]A¦p¦ó¦b¨¾¤õÀð°±¥Î®É«OÅ@±zªº¨t²Î)¡A½Ð³y³X http://www.hp.com/support ¿ï¾Ü±zªº²£«~¡AµM«á·j´M "network installation with firewalls" (¨Ï¥Î¨¾¤õÀðªººô¸ô¦w¸Ë)¡C
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x804]
1=°²×°µÄ´Ë³ÌÐòÓë±¾Èí¼þ²»¼æÈÝ¡£
2=Äú±ØÐëÐÔØ»òÉý¼´Ë³ÌÐò£²ÅÄÜ¼ÌÐø°²×°¡£
3=ÒªÐÔØ´Ë³ÌÐò£Çë×ªµ½ Windows ¿ØÖÆÃæ°åÖÐµÄ¡°Ìí¼Ó/É¾³ý³ÌÐò¡±¡£
4=Èç¹ûÄúÑ¡ÔñÉý¼´Ë³ÌÐò£Çë·ÃÎÊ http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml ×¢²á²¢ÏÂÔØÉý¼³ÌÐò¡£
5=ÇëÈ·±£¸Ã³ÌÐòÒÑÉý¼»òÐÔØ£È»ºóµ¥»÷¡°ÖØÊÔ¡±¼ÌÐø°²×°¡£
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0x804]
1=ÔÚ¼ÆËã»úÉÏ¼ì²âµ½·À»ðÇ½Èí¼þ¡£
2=¼ÌÐøÖ®Ç°£ÇëÏÈ½ûÓÃÈí¼þ·À»ðÇ½£ÕâÑù HP °²×°Èí¼þ²ÅÄÜ¼ì²âµ½ÍøÂçÉÏµÄÉè±¸¡£Äú¿ÉÒÔÔÚÍê³É°²×°ºóÆôÓÃÈí¼þ·À»ðÇ½¡£
3=ÓÐ¹ØÈçºÎÔÝÊ±½ûÓÃ·À»ðÇ½Èí¼þµÄÐÅÏ¢£Çë²ÎÔÄÈí¼þ·À»ðÇ½ÎÄµµ¡£
4=ÓÐ¹ØÏêÏ¸ÐÅÏ¢£ÀýÈçÈçºÎÔÚ½ûÓÃ·À»ðÇ½Ê±ÔÏµÍ³½øÐÐ±£»¤£Çë·ÃÎÊ http://www.hp.com/support£Ñ¡ÔñÄúµÄ²úÆ·²¢ËÑË÷¡°network installation with firewalls¡±£¨´øÓÐ·À»ðÇ½µÄÍøÂç°²×°£©¡£
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x405]
1=Tento program je nainstalován a není se softwarem kompatibilní.


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

2=Než bude možné pokraèovat v instalaci, musíte tento program odinstalovat nebo aktualizovat.
3=Chcete-li tento program odinstalovat, pøejdìte v systému Windows na Ovládací panely a vyberte položku Pøidat nebo odebrat programy.
4=Pokud se rozhodnete tento program aktualizovat, mùžete si aktualizaci stáhnout a registrovat na stránce http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml.
5=Zkontrolujte, zda je prográm aktualizován nebo odinstalován. Poté pokraèujte v instalaci klepnutím na tlaèítko Opakovat.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X405]
1=Na tomto poèítaèi byl rozpoznán software bezpeènostní brány.
2=Pøed pokraèováním zakažte software bezpeènostní brány, aby instalaèní software HP mohl rozpoznat zaøízení v síti. Po dokonèení instalace mùžete software bezpeènostní brány povolit.
3=Informace o doèasném zakázání softwaru bezpeènostní brány najdete v pøíruèce k tomuto softwaru.
4=Další informace vèetnì pokynù, jak chránit systém, pokud je bezpeènostní brána zakázána, najdete na webové stránce http://www.hp.com/support. Zvolte svùj produkt a hledejte „instalaci sítì s bezpeènostními bránami".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x406]
1=Dette program er installeret og er inkompatibel med denne software.
2=Du skal enten fjerne eller opgradere programmet, før du fortsætter denne installation.
3=Åbn kontrolpanelet i Windows, og vælg Tilføj/fjern programmer for at fjerne programmet.
4=Hvis du vælger at opgradere det pågældende program, skal du besøge http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml for at registrere og hente opgraderingen.
5=Kontroller, at programmet er opgraderet eller fjernet, og klik derefter på Forsøg igen for at fortsætte installationen.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X406]
1=Der blev fundet firewall-software på denne computer.
2=Deaktiver firewall-softwaren, før du fortsætter, så HP-installationsprogrammet kan finde enheden på netværket. Du kan aktivere firewall-softwaren efter installationen.
3=Se dokumentationen til firewall-softwaren for at få oplysninger om, hvordan den imidlertid kan deaktiveres.
4=Hvis du ønsker flere oplysninger, bl.a. om hvordan du kan beskytte systemet, når firewall'en er deaktiveret, skal du klikke ind på: http://www.hp.com/support og vælge det pågældende produkt og søge efter "netværksinstallationer med firewalls".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x407]
1=Diese Anwendung ist installiert und mit dieser Software inkompatibel.
2=Bevor Sie mit der Installation fortfahren, müssen Sie diese Anwendung entweder deinstallieren oder aktualisieren.
3=Die Anwendung kann in der Windows-Systemsteuerung unter 'Software' deinstalliert werden.
4=Wenn Sie diese Anwendung aktualisieren möchten, besuchen Sie http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml für die Registrierung und den Download der neuesten Version.
5=Stellen Sie sicher, dass die Anwendung aktualisiert oder deinstalliert wurde, und klicken Sie anschließend auf 'Wiederholen', um die Installation fortzusetzen.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X407]
1=Auf diesem Computer ist Firewall-Software vorhanden.
2=Deaktvieren Sie die Firewall-Software, bevor Sie fortfahren, damit die HP Installationssoftware das Gerät auf dem Netzwerk erkennen kann. Sie können die Firewall-Software nach der Installation erneut aktivieren.
3=Informationen zur vorübergehenden Deaktivierung der Firewall-Software finden Sie in der zugehörigen Dokumentation.
4=Weitere Informationen über Schutzmöglichkeiten für Ihr System bei deaktivierter Firewall finden Sie unter: http://www.hp.com/support. Wählen Sie Ihr Produkt, und suchen Sie anschließend nach "Netzwerkinstallation mit Firewalls".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x408]
1=Ôï ðñüãñáììá áõôü Ý÷åé åãêáôáóôáèåß êáé äåí åßíáé óõìâáôü ìå áõôü ôï ëïãéóìéêü.
2=ÐñÝðåé åßôå íá êáôáñãÞóåôå ôçí åãêáôÜóôáóç åßôå íá áíáâáèìßóåôå áõôü ôï ðñüãñáììá ðñéí óõíå÷ßóåôå áõôÞí ôçí åãêáôÜóôáóç.
3=Ãéá íá êáôáñãÞóåôå ôçí åãêáôÜóôáóç áõôïý ôïõ ðñïãñÜììáôïò, ðçãáßíåôå óôï "Add/Remove Programs" ("Ðñïóèáöáßñåóç ðñïãñáììÜôùí") óôïí Ðßíáêá åëÝã÷ïõ.
4=ÅÜí åðéëÝîåôå íá áíáâáèìßóåôå áõôü ôï ðñüãñáììá, åðéóêåöèåßôå ôï http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml ãéá íá åããñáöåßôå êáé íá ðñáãìáôïðïéÞóåôå ëÞøç ôçò áíáâÜèìéóçò.
5=Âåâáéùèåßôå üôé Ý÷åé ðñáãìáôïðïéçèåß áíáâÜèìéóç Þ êáôÜñãçóç åãêáôÜóôáóçò ôïõ ðñïãñÜììáôïò êáé Ýðåéôá êÜíôå êëéê óôçí åðéëïãÞ "ÅðáíÜëçøç" ãéá íá óõíå÷ßóåôå ôçí åãêáôÜóôáóç.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X408]
1=Áíé÷íåýèçêå ëïãéóìéêü ôåß÷ïõò ðñïóôáóßáò óå áõôü ôïí õðïëïãéóôÞ.
2=ÁðåíåñãïðïéÞóôå ôï ëïãéóìéêü ôåß÷ïõò ðñïóôáóßáò ðñéí óõíå÷ßóåôå þóôå ôï ëïãéóìéêü åãêáôÜóôáóçò HP íá ìðïñåß íá áíé÷íåýóåé ôç óõóêåõÞ óôï äßêôõï. Ìðïñåßôå íá åíåñãïðïéÞóåôå ôï ëïãéóìéêü ôåß÷ïõò ðñïóôáóßáò áöïý ïëïêëçñùèåß ç åãêáôÜóôáóç.
3=Äåßôå ôçí ôåêìçñßùóç ôïõ ôåß÷ïõò ðñïóôáóßáò ëïãéóìéêïý ãéá ðëçñïöïñßåò ó÷åôéêÜ ìå ôçí ðñïóùñéíÞ áðåíåñãïðïßçóÞ ôïõ.
4=Ãéá ðåñéóóüôåñåò ðëçñïöïñßåò, óõìðåñéëáìâáíïìÝíïõ ôïõ ôñüðïõ ðñïóôáóßáò ôïõ óõóôÞìáôüò óáò üôáí ôï ôåß÷ïò ðñïóôáóßáò åßíáé áðåíåñãïðïéçìÝíï, åðéóêåöèåßôå ôç äéåýèõíóç: http://www.hp.com/support, åðéëÝîôå ôï ðñïúüí óáò êáé ðñáãìáôïðïéÞóôå áíáæÞôçóç ôïõ "network installation with firewalls" (åãêáôÜóôáóç óôï äßêôõï ìå ôåß÷ïò ðñïóôáóßáò).
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x409]
1=This program is installed and is incompatible with this software.
2=You must either uninstall or upgrade this program before continuing this installation.
3=To uninstall this program, go to Add/Remove Programs in the Windows Control Panel.
4=If you choose to upgrade this program, visit http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml to register and download the upgrade.
5=Ensure the program is upgraded or uninstalled and then click Retry to continue installation.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X409]
1=Firewall software has been detected on this computer.
2=Disable the software firewall before continuing so the HP installation software can detect the device on the network.You can enable the software firewall after completing the installation.
3=See your software firewall documentation for information about how to temporarily disable it.
4=For more information, including how to protect your system when the firewall is disabled visit: http://www.hp.com/support choose your product and search for "network installation with firewalls".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x40a]
1=El programa está instalado y es compatible con este software.
2=Antes de continuar con la instalación, debe desinstalar o actualizar este programa.
3=Para desinstalar este programa, vaya a Agregar o quitar programas en el Panel de control de Windows.
4=Si decide actualizar el programa, visite http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml para registrarse y descargar la actualización.
5=Asegúrese de que el programa está actualizado o desinstalado y, a continuación, haga clic en Reintentar para continuar con la instalación.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X40a]
1=Se ha detectado software de servidor de seguridad en este equipo.
2=Antes de continuar, desactive el servidor de seguridad de software para que el software de instalación de HP pueda detectar el dispositivo en la red. Puede activar el servidor de seguridad de software una vez terminada la instalación.
3=Consulte la documentación del servidor de seguridad de software para obtener información sobre cómo desactivarlo temporalmente.
4=Si necesita más información, incluido cómo proteger el sistema cuando el servidor de seguridad está desactivado, visite http://www.hp.com/support, elija el producto y busque "instalación en redes con servidores de seguridad".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x40b]
1=Tämä ohjelma on asennettu, eikä se ole yhteensopiva ohjelmiston kanssa.
2=Sinun on poistettava tai päivitettävä ohjelma, ennen kuin jatkat asentamista.
3=Voit poistaa ohjelman valitsemalla Windowsin Ohjauspaneelista Lisää tai poista sovellus.
4=Jos päätät päivittää tämän ohjelman, rekisteröi ja lataa päivitys osoitteessa http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml.
5=Varmista, että ohjelma on päivitetty tai poistettu. Jatka sitten asennusta valitsemalla Yritä uudelleen.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X40b]
1=Tietokoneessa on havaittu palomuuriohjelmisto.
2=Poista palomuuriohjelmisto käytöstä ennen jatkamista, jotta HP:n asennusohjelma pystyy tunnistamaan verkossa olevan laitteen. Voit ottaa palomuuriohjelmiston uudelleen käyttöön, kun asennus on valmis.
3=Katso ohjelmiston käyttöoppaista ohjeet palomuuriohjelmiston väliaikaisesta käytöstä poistamisesta.
4=Lisätietoja (esimerkiksi tietoja järjestelmän suojaamisesta, kun palomuuri ei ole käytössä) on osoitteessa http://www.hp.com/support. Valitse tuotteesi ja etsi tietoa verkkoasennuksesta järjestelmään, jossa on palomuuri.
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x40c]
1=Ce programme est installé mais n'est pas compatible avec ce logiciel.
2=Vous devez désinstaller ou mettre à niveau ce programme pour poursuivre l'installation.
3=Pour désinstaller ce programme, ouvrez la fenêtre Ajout/Suppression de programmes du Panneau de configuration Windows.
4=Si vous choisissez de mettre à niveau ce programme, visitez http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml pour enregistrer et télécharger la mise à niveau.
5=Vérifiez que le programme est mis à niveau ou désinstallé, puis cliquez sur Réessayer pour poursuivre l'installation.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X40c]
1=Un logiciel pare-feu a été détecté sur cet ordinateur.
2=Désactivez le pare-feu logiciel avant de poursuivre afin que le logiciel d'installation HP puisse détecter le périphérique sur le réseau. Une fois l'installation terminée, vous pouvez activer à nouveau le pare-feu.
3=Pour obtenir des informations sur la désactivation temporaire du pare-feu, reportez-vous à la documentation de ce dernier.
4=Pour plus d'informations, y compris sur la protection de votre système lorsque le pare-feu est désactivé, visitez le site d'assistance http://www.hp.com/support, sélectionnez votre produit, puis lancez une recherche sur "installation en réseau avec pare-feu".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x40E]
1=Ez a program telepítve van, és nem kompatibilis ezzel a szoftverrel.
2=A telepítés folytatása elõtt el kell távolítania vagy frissítenie kell a szoftvert.
3=A program eltávolításához válassza a Vezérlõpult Programok telepítése/törlése lehetõségét.
4=Ha a program frissítése mellett dönt, akkor látogassa meg a http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml oldalt, és regisztráció után töltse le a frissítést.
5=Gyõzõdjön meg róla, hogy a program frissítve van vagy el lett távolítva, majd a telepítés folytatásához nyomja meg az Újra gombot.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X40E]
1=A számítógépen tûzfalprogram található.
2=A folytatás elõtt kapcsolja ki a tûzfalprogramot annak érdekében, hogy a HP telepítõprogramja megtalálja az eszközt a hálózaton. A telepítés befejezése után visszakapcsolhatja a tûzfalprogramot.
3=Az ideiglenes kikapcsolás módjával kapcsolatban olvassa el a tûzfalprogram dokumentációját.
4=További információkért (a kikapcsolt tûzfal melletti rendszervédelemrõl is) látogassa meg a http://www.hp.com/support címû oldalt, válassza ki a termékét, és keresse meg a "network installation with firewalls" (hálózati telepítés tûzfalakkal) címû részt.
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x410]
1=Questo programma è installato e non è compatibile con il software.
2=È necessario disinstallare o aggiornare il programma prima di continuare l'installazione.
3=Per disinstallare il programma, scegliere Installazione applicazioni nel Pannello di controllo di Windows.
4=Se si sceglie di aggiornare questo programma, visitare http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml per registrarsi e scaricare l'aggiornamento.
5=Verificare che il programma sia aggiornato e fare clic su Riprova per continuare l'installazione.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X410]
1=Il software del firewall è stato rilevato sul computer.
2=Disattivare il firewall prima di continuare in modo che il software di installazione HP possa rilevare la periferica sulla rete. Sarà possibile attivare il firewall al termine dell'installazione.
3=Consultare la documentazione del firewall per informazioni su come disattivarlo temporaneamente.
4=Per ulteriori informazioni, compreso come proteggere il sistema quando il firewall è disabilitato, visitare: http://www.hp.com/support, scegliere il prodotto e cercare l'argomento "installazione di rete con i firewall".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x11]
1=ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚µ‚½ƒvƒƒOƒ‰ƒ€‚ÍA‚±‚Ìƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA‚É€‹'‚µ‚Ä‚¢‚Ü‚¹‚ñB
2=ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚ð'±s‚·‚é'O‚ÉA‚±‚ÌƒvƒƒOƒ‰ƒ€‚ðƒAƒ"ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚Ü‚½‚ÍXV‚·‚é•K-v‚ª‚ ‚è‚Ü‚·B
3=Windows ƒRƒ"ƒgƒ[ƒ‹ƒpƒlƒ‹‚Ì [ƒAƒvƒŠƒP[ƒVƒ‡ƒ"‚Ì'Ç‰Á‚Æíœ] ‚ðŽg‚Á‚ÄAƒvƒƒOƒ‰ƒ€‚ðƒAƒ"ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚µ‚Ü‚·B
4=ƒvƒƒOƒ‰ƒ€‚ðXV‚·‚éê‡‚ÍAhttp://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml ‚É"o˜^‚µ‚ÄAXV‚ðƒ_ƒEƒ"ƒ[ƒh‚µ‚Ü‚·B
5=ƒvƒƒOƒ‰ƒ€‚ÌXV‚Ü‚½‚ÍƒAƒ"ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚ÌŠ®-¹‚ðŠm"F‚µ‚½Œã A[ÄŽŽs] ‚ðƒNƒŠƒbƒN‚µ‚ÄƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚ð'±s‚µ‚Ü‚·B
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X11]
1=‚±‚ÌƒRƒ"ƒsƒ…[ƒ^‚É‚Íƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹ ƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA‚ªŒŸo‚³‚ê‚Ä‚¢‚Ü‚·B
2=ì‹Æ‚ði‚ß‚é'O‚Éƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹‚ðƒIƒt‚É‚µ‚Ü‚·B‚±‚¤‚·‚é‚±‚Æ‚ÅA‚±‚Ì HP ƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹ ƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA‚ªƒlƒbƒgƒ[ƒNã‚ÌƒfƒoƒCƒX‚ðŒŸo‚Å‚«‚é‚æ‚¤‚É‚È‚è‚Ü‚·Bƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹‚ÍƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹Š®-¹Œã‚ÉƒIƒ"‚É‚µ‚Ü‚·B
3=ƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹‚ðˆêŽž"I‚ÉƒIƒt‚É‚·‚é•û[email protected]‚É‚Â‚¢‚Ä‚ÍAƒ\ƒtƒgƒEƒFƒA ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹‚Ìƒ}ƒjƒ…ƒAƒ‹‚ðŽQÆ‚µ‚Ä‚*‚¾‚³‚¢B
4=ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹‚ª-³Œø‚É‚È‚Á‚½ê‡‚ÌƒVƒXƒeƒ€‚Ì•ÛŒì•û[email protected]‚È‚Ç‚ÌÚ×‚É‚Â‚¢‚Ä‚ÍAhttp://www.hp.com/support ‚ÉƒAƒNƒZƒX‚µ‚ÄA»•i-¼‚ð'I‚Ñ "network installation with firewalls" (ƒtƒ@ƒCƒAƒEƒH[ƒ‹•t‚«ƒlƒbƒgƒ[ƒN ƒCƒ"ƒXƒgƒŒ[ƒVƒ‡ƒ")‚ÅŒŸõ‚µ‚Ä‚*‚¾‚³‚¢B
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x12]
1=ÇÁ·Î±×·¥ÀÌ ¼³Ä¡µÇ°í ÀÌ ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î¿Í È£È¯µÇÁö ¾Ê½À´Ï´Ù.
2=¼³Ä¡¸¦ °è¼ÓÇÏ·Á¸é ÇÁ·Î±×·¥À» Á¦°ÅÇÏ°Å³ª ¾÷±×·¹ÀÌµåÇØ¾ß ÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
3=ÇÁ·Î±×·¥À» Á¦°ÅÇÏ·Á¸é Windows Á¦¾îÆÇÀÇ [ÇÁ·Î±×·¥ Ãß°¡/Á¦°Å]·Î °©´Ï´Ù.
4=ÇÁ·Î±×·¥À» ¾÷±×·¹ÀÌ±×ÇÏµµ·Ï ¼±ÅÃÇÏ¸é http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml¸¦ ¿*¾î µî·ÏÇÏ°í ¾÷±×·¹ÀÌµå¸¦ ´Ù¿î·ÎµåÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
5=ÇÁ·Î±×·¥ÀÌ ¾÷±×·¹ÀÌµåµÇ°Å³ª Á¦°ÅµÇ¾ú´ÂÁö È®ÀÎÇÑ ÈÄ [´Ù½Ã ½Ãµµ]¸¦ ´*·¯ ¼³Ä¡¸¦ °è¼ÓÇÏ½Ê½Ã¿À.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X12]
1=¹æÈ*º® ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î°¡ ÀÌ ÄÄÇ»ÅÍ¿¡¼* °Ë»öµÇ¾ú½À´Ï´Ù.
2=°è¼ÓÇÏ·Á¸é ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î ¹æÈ*º® »ç¿ëÀ» Áß´ÜÇÏ¿© HP ¼³Ä¡ ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î¿¡¼* ³×Æ®¿öÅ©»óÀÇ ÀåÄ¡¸¦ °Ë»öÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖµµ·Ï ÇÏ½Ê½Ã¿À. ¼³Ä¡¸¦ ¸Ä£ ÈÄ¿¡ ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾î ¹æÈ*º®À» »ç¿ëÇÏµµ·Ï ¼³Á¤ÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
3=ÀÏ½ÃÀûÀÎ »ç¿ë Áß´Ü¿¡ ´ëÇÑ Á¤º¸´Â ÇØ´ç ¹æÈ*º® ¼ÒÇÁÆ®¿þ¾îÀÇ °ü·Ã ¹®¼*¸¦ ÂüÁÇÏ½Ê½Ã¿À.
4=¹æÈ*º®À» »ç¿ëÇÏÁö ¾ÊÀ» § ½Ã½ºÅÛÀ» º¸È£ÇÏ´Â ¹æ¹ý µî¿¡ ´ëÇÑ ÀÚ¼¼ÇÑ Á¤º¸´Â http://www.hp.com/support¿¡¼* ÇØ´ç Á¦Ç°À» ¼±ÅÃÇÑ ´ÙÀ½ "network installation with firewalls"(¹æÈ*º®ÀÌ ÀÖ´Â ³×Æ®¿öÅ© ¼³Ä¡)¸¦ °Ë»öÇÏ½Ê½Ã¿À.
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x413]
1=Dette programmet er installert og er inkompatibelt med denne programvaren.
2=Du må enten avinstallere eller oppgradere dette programmet før du fortsetter installasjonen.
3=Gå til Legg til / fjern programmer i Kontrollpanel i Windows for å avinstallere programmet.
4=Hvis du velger å oppgradere dette programmet, går du til http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml for å registrere deg og laste ned oppgraderingen.
5=Kontroller at programmet er oppgradert eller avinstallert, og klikk deretter på Prøv på nytt for å fortsette installasjonen.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X413]
1=Det er funnet brannmurprogramvare på denne datamaskinen.
2=Deaktiver programvarebrannmuren før du fortsetter, slik at installeringsprogramvaren fra HP kan finne enheten på nettverket. Du kan aktivere programvarebrannmuren etter at installeringen er fullført.
3=Se dokumentasjonen for programvarebrannmuren for å få informasjon om hvordan du deaktiverer den midlertidig.
4=Hvis du vil ha mer informasjon, inkludert hvordan du beskytter systemet ditt mens brannmuren er deaktivert, gå til: http://www.hp.com/support. Velg produktet ditt, og søk etter "nettverksinstallering med brannmurer".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x415]
1=Program ten zosta³ zainstalowany i nie jest on zgodny z tym oprogramowaniem.
2=Program ten nale¿y odinstalowaæ albo zaktualizowaæ przed kontynuacj¹ instalacji.
3=Aby odinstalowaæ ten program, przejdŸ do opcji Dodaj/Usuñ programy w panelu sterowania Windows.
4=Je¿eli program ma zostaæ zaktualizowany, odwiedŸ http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml, aby zarejestrowaæ i pobraæ aktualizacjê oprogramowania.
5=SprawdŸ, czy program zosta³ zaktualizowany lub odinstalowany, a nastêpnie kliknij przycisk Ponów próbê, aby kontynuowaæ instalacjê.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X415]
1=Wykryto programow¹ zaporê firewall na tym komputerze.
2=Przed kontynuowaniem wy³¹cz programow¹ zaporê firewall, tak aby oprogramowanie instalacyjne HP mog³o wykryæ urz¹dzenie w sieci. Po zakoñczeniu instalacji mo¿na ponownie w³¹czyæ programow¹ zaporê firewall.
3=Informacje na temat wy³¹czenia tymczasowego programowej zapory firewall mo¿na znaleŸæ w dokumentacji tego oprogramowania.
4=Wiêcej informacji na temat zabezpieczenia systemu z wy³¹czon¹ zapor¹ firewall mo¿na znaleŸæ na stronie: http://www.hp.com/support. Nale¿y wybraæ urz¹dzenie i wpisaæ tekst do wyszukania: "instalacja sieciowa w systemach z zaporami firewall".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x416]
1=O programa está instalado e é incompatível com o software.
2=Você deve desinstalar ou atualizar o programa antes de continuar com a instalação.
3=Para desinstalar o programa, vá para Adicionar ou Remover Programas no Painel de Controle do Windows.
4=Se optar por atualizar o programa, visite http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml para se registrar e fazer o download da atualização.
5=Verifique se o programa foi atualizado ou desinstalado e clique em Repetir para continuar com a instalação.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X416]
1=O software de firewall foi detectado neste computador.
2=Desative o firewall de software antes de continuar, para que o software de instalação HP possa detectar o dispositivo na rede. Você pode ativar o firewall de software após concluir a instalação.
3=Consulte a documentação do firewall de software para obter informações sobre como desativá-lo temporariamente.
4=Para obter mais informações, inclusive sobre como proteger o sistema quando o firewall for desativado, visite: http://www.hp.com/support. Escolha o produto e procure por "instalação em uma rede com firewalls".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x419]
1=Ýòà ïðîãðàììà óñòàíîâëåíà è íåñîâìåñòèìà ñ äàííûì ïðîãðàììíûì îáåñïå÷åíèåì.
2=Ïåðåä ïðîäîëæåíèåì ýòîé óñòàíîâêè íåîáõîäèìî óäàëèòü èëè îáíîâèòü ýòó ïðîãðàììó.
3=×òîáû óäàëèòü ýòó ïðîãðàììó, âûáåðèòå Óñòàíîâêà è óäàëåíèå ïðîãðàìì íà ïàíåëè óïðàâëåíèÿ Windows.
4=Åñëè âû ðåøèëè îáíîâèòü ýòó ïðîãðàììó, ïîñåòèòå http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml, ÷òîáû çàðåãèñòðèðîâàòüñÿ è çàãðóçèòü ýòî îáíîâëåíèå.
5=Îáíîâèòå èëè óäàëèòå ýòó ïðîãðàììó è íàæìèòå êíîïêó Ïîâòîðèòü, ÷òîáû ïðîäîëæèòü óñòàíîâêó.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X419]
1=Íà êîìïüþòåðå îáíàðóæåí ïðîãðàììíûé áðàíäìàóýð.
2=Ïðåæäå ÷åì ïðîäîëæèòü, îòêëþ÷èòå ïðîãðàììíûé áðàíäìàóýð, ÷òîáû ïðîãðàììà óñòàíîâêè HP ñìîãëà îáíàðóæèòü óñòðîéñòâî â ñåòè. Ïðîãðàììíûé áðàíäìàóýð ìîæíî áóäåò âêëþ÷èòü ïîñëå çàâåðøåíèÿ óñòàíîâêè.
3=Äëÿ ïîëó÷åíèÿ èíôîðìàöèè î òîì, êàê âðåìåííî îòêëþ÷èòü ïðîãðàììíûé áðàíäìàóýð, ñì. îòíîñÿùóþñÿ ê íåìó äîêóìåíòàöèþ.
4=Äëÿ ïîëó÷åíèÿ äîïîëíèòåëüíîé èíôîðìàöèè, â òîì ÷èñëå è î çàùèòå ñèñòåìû ïðè îòêëþ÷åííîì áðàíäìàóýðå, ïîñåòèòå ñòðàíèöó http://www.hp.com/support, âûáåðèòå íóæíûé ïðîäóêò è âûïîëíèòå ïîèñê ïî ôðàçå "network installation with firewalls".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x41d]
1=Programmet har installerats men är inte kompatibelt med den här programvaran.
2=Du måste avinstallera eller uppdatera programmet innan du fortsätter med installationen.
3=Du avinstallerar programmet genom att gå till Lägg till/ta bort program i Kontrollpanelen i Windows.
4=Om du väljer att uppdatera programmet går du http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml för att registrera dig och hämta uppdateringen.
5=Kontrollera att du uppdaterat eller avinstallerat programmet och klicka på Försök igen så fortsätter installationen .
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X41d]
1=Brandväggsprogramvara har upptäckts på datorn.
2=Avaktivera brandväggen innan du fortsätter så att HP-installationen kan upptäcka enheten på nätverket. Du kan aktivera brandväggen igen när du har slutfört installationen.
3=Mer information om hur du temporärt avaktiverar brandväggen finns i programdokumentationen.
4=Mer information om hur du skyddar datorn när brandväggen är avaktiverad finns på webbsidan: http://www.hp.com/support. Välj produkt och sök efter "nätverksinstallation med brandväggar".
[Shield.Roxio.Text.0x41F]
1=Bu program yüklü ve bu yazýlýmla uyumlu deðil.
2=Yükleme iþlemine devam etmeden önce bu programý kaldýrmalý veya yükseltmelisiniz.
3=Bu programý kaldýrmak için, Windows Denetim Masasý'nda Program Ekle/Kaldýr'a gidin.
4=Bu programý yükseltmeyi seçerseniz, http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml sitesini ziyaret ederek kayýt olun ve yükseltme sürümünü indirin.
5=Programýn yükseltildiðinden veya kaldýrýldýðýndan emin olun ve yüklemeye devam etmek için Yeniden Dene'yi týklatýn.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text.0X41F]
1=Bu bilgisayarda güvenlik duvarý yazýlýmý algýlandý.
2=Devam etmeden önce, HP yükleme yazýlýmýnýn að üzerindeki aygýtý algýlayabilmesi için yazýlým güvenlik duvarýný devre dýþý býrakýn. Yükleme iþlemini tamamladýktan sonra güvenlik duvarýný yeniden etkinleþtirebilirsiniz.
3=Yazýlým güvenlik duvarýný geçici olarak devre dýþý býrakma konusunda bilgi almak için ilgili belgelere bakýn.
4=Güvenlik duvarý devre dýþý olduðunda sisteminizi nasýl koruyacaðýnýz gibi diðer bilgiler almak için, http://www.hp.com/support adresini ziyaret edin, ürününüzü seçin ve "güvenlik duvarý olan aða yükleme yapma" konusunu arayýn.
[shield.roxio.text]
1=[%lang%] This program is installed and is incompatible with this software.
2=[%lang%] You must either uninstall or upgrade this program before continuing this installation.
3=[%lang%] To uninstall this program, go to Add/Remove Programs in the Windows Control Panel.
4=[%lang%] If you choose to upgrade this program, visit http://www.roxio.com/en/support/ecdc/ecdc_plat_535_updt.jhtml to register and download the upgrade.
5=[%lang%] Ensure the program is upgraded or uninstalled and then click Retry to continue installation.
[Shield.Firewalls.Text]
1=[%lang%] Firewall software has been detected on this computer.
2=[%lang%] Disable the software firewall before continuing so the HP installation software can detect the device on the network.You can enable the software firewall after completing the installation.
3=[%lang%] See your software firewall documentation for information about how to temporarily disable it.
4=[%lang%] For more information, including how to protect your system when the firewall is disabled visit: http://www.hp.com/support choose your product and search for "network installation with firewalls".
[DirectX]
Version=0x0004000900000384
[setup.bitmap.text.0x404]
1=·PÁÂ±z¿ïÁÊ HP ªº²£«~¡C
2=È±q¤@*Ó¦ì¸m«K¥iºÞ²z±z©Ò¦³ªº HP ²£«~...
3=HP ¯Ó§÷ - ¨Ï¦â±m§óÂA©ú¡B¥Í°Ê¡B«ù¤[¡C
4=§Ö³t¡B±M·~ªº»¡©ú - ³z¹L¿Ã¹õ¡Bºô¸ô©Î¹q¸Ü¨ú±o¡C
5=µù¥U¥[¤J HP - ±N±zªº²£«~®Ä¯àµo´§¨ì³Ì¤j¡C
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x404]
1=·PÁÂ±z¿ïÁÊ HP ªº²£«~¡C
2=È±q¤@*Ó¦ì¸m«K¥iºÞ²z±z©Ò¦³ªº HP ²£«~...
3=»´ÃP»s§@¼Æ¦ìÛ¤ù¡C
4=¨Ì¤é´Á¡BÃöÁä¦r¡B¦ì¸m©M§ó¦h¤è¦¡»´ÃP·j´M±zªº¹Ï¤ù¡C
5=¦Û°Ê*×´_¨Ã¼W±j±zªºÛ¤ù¡C
6=«K±ªºÛ¤ù¦@¥Î - ¤£»Ý*n¤U¸üªþ¥ó¡C
7=¨Ì±zªº»Ý¨D¥H¦hºØ¤£¦P¤Ø¤o¦C¦LÛ¤ù¡C
8=Â²³æ¤è«Kªº½d¥»¥i¥Î¨Ó»s§@¥d¤ù¡B¤é¾ä»P§ó¦h³Ð·N±M®×¡I
9=¨Ï¥Î¦Û°Ê¼Æ¦ì©³¤ù«OÅ@±zªºÛ¤ù¡I
10=HP ¯Ó§÷ - ¨Ï¦â±m§óÂA©ú¡B¥Í°Ê¡B«ù¤[¡C
11=§Ö³t¡B±M·~ªº»¡©ú - ³z¹L¿Ã¹õ¡Bºô¸ô©Î¹q¸Ü¨ú±o¡C
12=µù¥U¥[¤J HP - ±N±zªº²£«~®Ä¯àµo´§¨ì³Ì¤j¡C
13=¤F¸Ñ§ó¦h¡A®Ä¥Î§ó¤j - ¨Ï¥Î¿Ã¹õ¾ÉÄý¡C
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x404]
1=·PÁÂ±z¿ïÁÊ HP ªº²£«~¡C
2=È±q¤@*Ó¦ì¸m«K¥iºÞ²z±z©Ò¦³ªº HP ²£«~...
3=¦³®ÄÂ²¤Æ±z±`¹ïÛ¤ù©Ò§@ªº°Ê§@¡C
4=¨ÌÃöÁä¦r¡B¤é´Á©M§ó¦h¤è¦¡§ä¨ì±zªº¹Ï¤ù¡C
5=¦Û°Ê*×´_Û¤ù¡A©ÎO¨Ï¥Î¤@¦¸§¹¦¨¦Û°Ê*×´_¥\¯à³B²zÛ¤ù¡C
6=«K±ªºÛ¤ù¦@¥Î - ¤£»Ý*n¤U¸üªþ¥ó¡C
7=¨Ì±zªº»Ý¨D¥H¦hºØ¤£¦P¤Ø¤o¦C¦LÛ¤ù¡C
8=Àx¦sÛÃ¯**±¡A¦C¦L¨ÃÇ°eµ¹¥L¤H¤@°_¤À¨É¡C
9=HP ¯Ó§÷ - ¨Ï¦â±m§óÂA©ú¡B¥Í°Ê¡B«ù¤[¡C
10=§Ö³t¡B±M·~ªº»¡©ú - ³z¹L¿Ã¹õ¡Bºô¸ô©Î¹q¸Ü¨ú±o¡C
11=µù¥U¥[¤J HP - ±N±zªº²£«~®Ä¯àµo´§¨ì³Ì¤j¡C
[setup.bitmap.text]
1=[%lang%] Thank you for choosing HP.
2=[%lang%] Only one place to go to manage all your HP products...
3=[%lang%] HP Supplies - rich, vivid colors that last.
4=[%lang%] Fast, expert help - onscreen, web or phone.
5=[%lang%] Sign up with HP - get the most from your products.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text]
1=[%lang%] Thank you for choosing HP.
2=[%lang%] Only one place to go to manage all your HP products...
3=[%lang%] Digital photos made EASY
4=[%lang%] Easily find your pictures by date, keyword, place and more
5=[%lang%] Fix and enhance your photos automatically.
6=[%lang%] Hassle free photo sharing - no downloading attachments.
7=[%lang%] Print the photos you want in a variety of sizes
8=[%lang%] Easy templates for cards, calendars, and much more!
9=[%lang%] Safeguard your photos with automatic digital negatives!
10=[%lang%] HP Supplies - rich, vivid colors that last.
11=[%lang%] Fast, expert help - onscreen, web or phone.
12=[%lang%] Sign up with HP - get the most from your products.
13=[%lang%] Learn more to do more - take the onscreen tour.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text]
1=[%lang%] HP'yi seçtiðiniz için teþekkür ederiz.
2=[%lang%] Tüm HP ürünlerinizi yönetebileceðiniz tek yer...
3=[%lang%] Fotoðraflara yaptýklarýnýzý basitleþtirmek üzere tasarlandý
4=[%lang%] Fotoðraflarý anahtar sözcüðe, tarihe ya da baþka ölçütlere göre hemen bulun
5=[%lang%] Fotoðraflarýnýzý kendiniz onarýn ya da iþi Otomatik Onarma özelliðine býrakýn.
6=[%lang%] Kolay fotoðraf paylaþýmý - ek göndermeye ve almaya son.
7=[%lang%] Fotoðraflarýnýzý istediðiniz boyutta basýn
8=[%lang%] Albüm sayfalarýnýzý kaydederek yazdýrýn ve dostlarýnýza gönderin.
9=[%lang%] HP sarf malzemeleri - parlak ve canlý kalýcý renkler.
10=[%lang%] Hýzlý ve uzman yardým - ekranda, web üzerinde ve telefon ile.
11=[%lang%] HP'ye kayýt olun - ürününüzden en yüksek verimi alýn.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x804]
1=¸ÐÐ»ÄúÑ¡¹º HP ²úÆ·¡£
2=¼¯ÖÐ¹ÜÀíËùÓÐµÄ HP ²úÆ·...
3=HP ºÄ²Ä - É«²Ê·á¸»Éú¯£Àú¾ÃÃÖÐÂ¡£
4=¿ì½Ý¡¢×¨ÒµµÄ°ïÖú - ¿ÉËæÊ±²éÔÄÁª»ú°ïÖú¡¢»òÍ¨¹ýÍøÂç»òµç»°»ñµÃÖ§³Ö¡£
5=×¢²áµ½ HP - ³ä·ÖÀûÓÃÄúµÄ²úÆ·¡£
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x804]
1=¸ÐÐ»ÄúÑ¡¹º HP ²úÆ·¡£
2=¼¯ÖÐ¹ÜÀíËùÓÐµÄ HP ²úÆ·...
3=ÇáËÉÖÆ×÷ÊýÂëÕÕÆ
4=°´ÈÕÆÚ¡¢¹Ø¼ü×Ö¡¢µØµãµÈÌõ¼þÇáËÉ²éÕÒÍ¼Æ
5=×Ô¯ÐÞ¸´ÕÕÆ²¢ÔöÇ¿Ð§¹û¡£
6=ÇáËÉ¹²ÏíÕÕÆ - ÔÙÒ²²»ÓÃÏÂÔØ¸½¼þ¡£
7=´òÓ¡¸÷ÖÖ³ß´çµÄÕÕÆ
8=Ã÷ÐÅÆ¡¢ÈÕÀúµÈàÖÖ¼òÒ×Ä£°å!
9=×Ô¯Ê¹ÓÃÊý×Öµ×Æ±£»¤ÄúµÄÕÕÆ!
10=HP ºÄ²Ä - É«²Ê·á¸»Éú¯£Àú¾ÃÃÖÐÂ¡£


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

11=¿ì½Ý¡¢×¨ÒµµÄ°ïÖú - ¿ÉËæÊ±²éÔÄÁª»ú°ïÖú¡¢»òÍ¨¹ýÍøÂç»òµç»°»ñµÃÖ§³Ö¡£
12=×¢²áµ½ HP - ³ä·ÖÀûÓÃÄúµÄ²úÆ·¡£
13=ÁË½â¸üà - Ê¹ÓÃÆÁÄ»ÉÏµÄ²úÆ·¼ò½é¡£
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x804]
1=¸ÐÐ»ÄúÑ¡¹º HP ²úÆ·¡£
2=¼¯ÖÐ¹ÜÀíËùÓÐµÄ HP ²úÆ·...
3=¼ò»¯ÔÕÕÆµÄ´¦Àí¹ý³Ì
4=°´¹Ø¼ü×Ö¡¢ÈÕÆÚµÈÌõ¼þÇáËÉ²éÕÒÍ¼Æ
5=ÊÖ¯ÐÞ¸´ÕÕÆ£»òÕßµ¥»÷Ò»ÏÂ¡°×Ô¯ÐÞ¸´¡±£ÈÃËüÌæÄúÍê³É¡£
6=ÇáËÉ¹²ÏíÕÕÆ - ÔÙÒ²²»ÓÃÏÂÔØ¸½¼þ¡£
7=´òÓ¡¸÷ÖÖ³ß´çµÄÕÕÆ
8=±£´æÏà²áÒ³£½øÐÐ´òÓ¡»ò·¢ËÍ¸øÇ×ÓÑ¡£
9=HP ºÄ²Ä - É«²Ê·á¸»Éú¯£Àú¾ÃÃÖÐÂ¡£
10=¿ì½Ý¡¢×¨ÒµµÄ°ïÖú - ¿ÉËæÊ±²éÔÄÁª»ú°ïÖú¡¢»òÍ¨¹ýÍøÂç»òµç»°»ñµÃÖ§³Ö¡£
11=×¢²áµ½ HP - ³ä·ÖÀûÓÃÄúµÄ²úÆ·¡£
[setup.bitmap.text.0x5]
1=Dìkujeme vám, že jste si vybrali spoleènost Hewlett-Packard.
2=Všechny produkty HP lze øídit z jediného místa...
3=Spotøební materiál HP - jasné a živé barvy, které vydrží.
4=Rychlá, profesionální nápovìda na obrazovce, na webu nebo po telefonu.
5=Zaregistrujte se u spoleènosti HP - využijte své produkty co nejlépe.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x5]
1=Dìkujeme vám, že jste si vybrali spoleènost Hewlett-Packard.
2=Všechny produkty HP lze øídit z jediného místa...
3=SNADNÉ digitální fotografování
4=Fotografie lze snadno vyhledat pomocí data, klíèového slova, místa a dalších atributù.
5=Fotografie lze automaticky upravit.
6=Konec zmatkù pøi sdílení fotografií - již není tøeba stahovat pøílohy.
7=Výbìr fotografií pro tisk i velikost výtiskù je nyní zcela na vás.
8=Se šablonami je tvorba pohlednic a kalendáøù hraèkou.
9=Fotografie budou v bezpeèí díky automatickým digitálním negativùm.
10=Spotøební materiál HP - jasné a živé barvy, které vydrží.
11=Rychlá, profesionální nápovìda na obrazovce, na webu nebo po telefonu.
12=Zaregistrujte se u spoleènosti HP - využijte své produkty co nejlépe.
13=Zjistìte další informace - vìnujte pár minut kurzu na obrazovce.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x5]
1=Dìkujeme vám, že jste si vybrali spoleènost Hewlett-Packard.
2=Všechny produkty HP lze øídit z jediného místa...
3=Cílem je zjednodušit èinnosti, které s fotografiemi provádíte nejèastìji.
4=Fotografie lze snadno vyhledat pomocí klíèového slova, data a dalších atributù.
5=Fotografie lze upravit ruènì nebo pomocí funkce Automatické úpravy.
6=Konec zmatkù pøi sdílení fotografií - již není tøeba stahovat pøílohy.
7=Výbìr fotografií pro tisk i velikost výtiskù je nyní zcela na vás.
8=Stránky alba lze uložit, tisknout èi odeslat ostatním.
9=Spotøební materiál HP - jasné a živé barvy, které vydrží.
10=Rychlá, profesionální nápovìda na obrazovce, na webu nebo po telefonu.
11=Zaregistrujte se u spoleènosti HP - využijte své produkty co nejlépe.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x6]
1=Tak, fordi du valgte HP.
2=Du behøver kun at besøge ét sted for at administrere alle dine HP-produkter...
3=HP-forbrugsvarer - flotte, naturtro farver, der holder.
4=Hurtig eksperthjælp - online, via internettet eller telefonen.
5=Registrér dig hos HP - få mest muligt ud af dine produkter.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x6]
1=Tak, fordi du valgte HP.
2=Du behøver kun at besøge ét sted for at administrere alle dine HP-produkter...
3=Digitale fotos på en NEM måde
4=Find dine billeder nemt ud fra data, nøgleord, placering eller andet
5=Automatisk forbedring af dine billeder.
6=Problemfri deling af fotos - ingen vedhæftninger, der skal hentes.
7=Udskriv udvalgte billeder i mange størrelser
8=Nemme skabeloner til kort, kalendere og meget andet!
9=Værn om dine fotos med automatiske, digitale negativer!
10=HP-forbrugsvarer - flotte, naturtro farver, der holder.
11=Hurtig eksperthjælp - online, via internettet eller telefonen.
12=Registrér dig hos HP - få mest muligt ud af dine produkter.
13=Find ud af, hvordan du kan gøre mere - se onlinepræsentationen.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x6]
1=Tak, fordi du valgte HP.
2=Du behøver kun at besøge ét sted for at administrere alle dine HP-produkter...
3=Strømlinet, for at gøre almindelige handlinger nemmere med fotos
4=Find dine billeder nemt ud fra nøgleord, dato og andet
5=Forbedr fotos manuelt, eller lad one touch Auto-Fix gøre det for dig.
6=Problemfri deling af fotos - ingen vedhæftninger, der skal hentes.
7=Udskriv udvalgte billeder i mange størrelser
8=Gem de albumsider, du vil udskrive, og glæd andre ved at sende dem.
9=HP-forbrugsvarer - flotte, naturtro farver, der holder.
10=Hurtig eksperthjælp - online, via internettet eller telefonen.
11=Registrér dig hos HP - få mest muligt ud af dine produkter.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x7]
1=Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für HP entschieden haben.
2=Verwalten Sie alle Ihre HP Produkte von einem zentralen Punkt aus.
3=HP Verbrauchsmaterialien - dauerhaft kräftige und lebendige Farben.
4=Schnelle Hilfe von Experten - Über die Online-Dokumentation, auf der Website oder per Telefon.
5=Registrieren Sie sich bei HP - Nutzen Sie Ihre Produkte optimal.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x7]
1=Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für HP entschieden haben.
2=Verwalten Sie alle Ihre HP Produkte von einem zentralen Punkt aus.
3=Digitalfotografie leicht gemacht
4=Sie können Ihre Bilder mühelos nach Datum, Schlüsselwort, Ort usw. suchen.
5=Ändern und optimieren Sie Ihre Fotos automatisch.
6=Fotos mühelos gemeinsam nutzen - Keine Anlagen mehr herunterladen.
7=Drucken Sie die gewünschten Fotos in verschiedenen Größen aus.
8=Benutzerfreundliche Vorlagen für Karten, Kalender und vieles mehr.
9=Sichern Sie Ihre Fotos mit automatischen digitalen Negativen!
10=HP Verbrauchsmaterialien - dauerhaft kräftige und lebendige Farben.
11=Schnelle Hilfe von Experten - Über die Online-Dokumentation, auf der Website oder per Telefon.
12=Registrieren Sie sich bei HP - Nutzen Sie Ihre Produkte optimal.
13=Mehr Informationen bedeuten mehr Möglichkeiten - Starten Sie jetzt die Produkt-Tour.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x7]
1=Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für HP entschieden haben.
2=Verwalten Sie alle Ihre HP Produkte von einem zentralen Punkt aus.
3=Vereinfachung der häufigsten Bearbeitungsschritte für Fotos
4=Sie können Ihre Bilder mühelos nach Schlüsselwort, Datum, Ort usw. suchen.
5=Ändern Sie Fotos manuell oder im Handumdrehen mit der automatischen Änderungsfunktion.
6=Fotos mühelos gemeinsam nutzen - Keine Anlagen mehr herunterladen.
7=Drucken Sie die gewünschten Fotos in verschiedenen Größen aus.
8=Speichern Sie Ihre Albumseiten, um sie zu drucken und an andere zu senden.
9=HP Verbrauchsmaterialien - dauerhaft kräftige und lebendige Farben.
10=Schnelle Hilfe von Experten - Über die Online-Dokumentation, auf der Website oder per Telefon.
11=Registrieren Sie sich bei HP - Nutzen Sie Ihre Produkte optimal.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x8]
1=Óáò åõ÷áñéóôïýìå ðïõ åðéëÝîáôå ôçí HP.
2=¸íá ìüíï óçìåßï åðáöÞò ãéá ôç äéá÷åßñéóç ôùí ðñïúüíôùí HP...
3=Áíáëþóéìá HP - ðëïýóéá, æùíôáíÜ ÷ñþìáôá ðïõ äéáñêïýí.
4=ÃñÞãïñç, åîåéäéêåõìÝíç âïÞèåéá - óôçí ïèüíç, ìÝóù web Þ ôçëåöùíéêÜ.
5=Åããñáöåßôå óôçí HP - åðùöåëçèåßôå óôï ìÝãéóôï áðü ôá ðñïúüíôá óáò.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x8]
1=Óáò åõ÷áñéóôïýìå ðïõ åðéëÝîáôå ôçí HP.
2=¸íá ìüíï óçìåßï åðáöÞò ãéá ôç äéá÷åßñéóç ôùí ðñïúüíôùí HP...
3=ØçöéáêÝò öùôïãñáößåò ÅÕÊÏËÁ
4=Âñåßôå åýêïëá ôéò åéêüíåò óáò ìå áíáæÞôçóç êáôÜ çìåñïìçíßá, ëÝîç-êëåéäß, ôïðïèåóßá êáé Üëëá
5=Äéïñèþóôå êáé âåëôéþóôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò óáò áõôüìáôá.
6=Áðëüò äéáìïéñáóìüò öùôïãñáöéþí - ÷ùñßò áñãÝò åðéóõíÜøåéò.
7=Åêôõðþóôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò óáò óå äéÜöïñá ìåãÝèç
8=Åýêïëá ðñüôõðá êáñôþí, çìåñïëïãßùí êáé ðïëëÜ áêüìá!
9=ÖõëÜîôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò óáò ìå áõôüìáôá øçöéáêÜ áñíçôéêÜ!
10=Áíáëþóéìá HP - ðëïýóéá, æùíôáíÜ ÷ñþìáôá ðïõ äéáñêïýí.
11=ÃñÞãïñç, åîåéäéêåõìÝíç âïÞèåéá - óôçí ïèüíç, ìÝóù web Þ ôçëåöùíéêÜ.
12=Åããñáöåßôå óôçí HP - åðùöåëçèåßôå óôï ìÝãéóôï áðü ôá ðñïúüíôá óáò.
13=ÌÜèåôå ðåñéóóüôåñá ãéá íá êÜíåôå ðåñéóóüôåñá - äåßôå ôçí ðåñéÞãçóç óôçí ïèüíç.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x8]
1=Óáò åõ÷áñéóôïýìå ðïõ åðéëÝîáôå ôçí HP.
2=¸íá ìüíï óçìåßï åðáöÞò ãéá ôç äéá÷åßñéóç ôùí ðñïúüíôùí HP...
3=ÐñïóáñìïóìÝíï ãéá íá áðëïðïéåß ü,ôé êÜíåôå óõ÷íüôåñá ìå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò
4=Âñåßôå åýêïëá ôéò åéêüíåò óáò ìå áíáæÞôçóç êáôÜ ëÝîç-êëåéäß, çìåñïìçíßá, êáé Üëëá
5=Äéïñèþóôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò ìå ôï ÷Ýñé, Þ áöÞóôå ôçí "Áõôüìáôç äéüñèùóç" íá ôï êÜíåé ãéá åóÜò.
6=Áðëüò äéáìïéñáóìüò öùôïãñáöéþí - ÷ùñßò áñãÝò åðéóõíÜøåéò.
7=Åêôõðþóôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò óáò óå äéÜöïñá ìåãÝèç
8=Áðïèçêåýóôå ôéò óåëßäåò ôùí Üëìðïõì óáò ãéá äéáóêåäáóôéêÞ åêôýðùóç êáé áðïóôïëÞ óå Üëëïõò.
9=Áíáëþóéìá HP - ðëïýóéá, æùíôáíÜ ÷ñþìáôá ðïõ äéáñêïýí.
10=ÃñÞãïñç, åîåéäéêåõìÝíç âïÞèåéá - óôçí ïèüíç, ìÝóù web Þ ôçëåöùíéêÜ.
11=Åããñáöåßôå óôçí HP - åðùöåëçèåßôå óôï ìÝãéóôï áðü ôá ðñïúüíôá óáò.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x9]
1=Thank you for choosing HP.
2=Only one place to go to manage all your HP products...
3=HP Supplies - rich, vivid colors that last.
4=Fast, expert help - onscreen, web or phone.
5=Sign up with HP - get the most from your products.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x9]
1=Thank you for choosing HP.
2=Only one place to go to manage all your HP products...
3=Digital photos made EASY
4=Easily find your pictures by date, keyword, place and more
5=Fix and enhance your photos automatically.
6=Hassle free photo sharing - no downloading attachments.
7=Print the photos you want in a variety of sizes
8=Easy templates for cards, calendars, and much more!
9=Safeguard your photos with automatic digital negatives!
10=HP Supplies - rich, vivid colors that last.
11=Fast, expert help - onscreen, web or phone.
12=Sign up with HP - get the most from your products.
13=Learn more to do more - take the onscreen tour.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x9]
1=Thank you for choosing HP.
2=Only one place to go to manage all your HP products...
3=Streamlined to simplify what you do most with photos
4=Easily find your pictures by keyword, date and more
5=Fix photos manually, or let one touch Auto-Fix do it for you.
6=Hassle free photo sharing - no downloading attachments.
7=Print the photos you want in a variety of sizes
8=Save your album pages to print and send for others to enjoy.
9=HP Supplies - rich, vivid colors that last.
10=Fast, expert help - onscreen, web or phone.
11=Sign up with HP - get the most from your products.
[setup.bitmap.text.0xa]
1=Gracias por elegir HP.
2=Un solo lugar desde el que administrar todos sus productos HP...
3=Suministros HP: colores brillantes, vivos y duraderos.
4=Ayuda rápida y especializada: en pantalla, a través de la Web o vía telefónica.
5=Regístrese en HP y aproveche al máximo su producto.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0xa]
1=Gracias por elegir HP.
2=Un solo lugar desde el que administrar todos sus productos HP...
3=La fotografía digital más FÁCIL
4=Encuentre fácilmente sus fotografías por fecha, palabra clave, lugar, etc.
5=Corrija y mejore sus fotografías automáticamente.
6=Uso compartido de fotografías sin complicaciones: se acabaron los archivos adjuntos.
7=Imprima las fotografías que desee en multitud de tamaños
8=Sencillas plantillas para tarjetas, calendarios y mucho más
9=Conserve sus fotografías con negativos digitales automáticos
10=Suministros HP: colores brillantes, vivos y duraderos.
11=Ayuda rápida y especializada: en pantalla, a través de la Web o vía telefónica.
12=Regístrese en HP y aproveche al máximo su producto.
13=Más información y más posibilidades: siga la presentación en pantalla.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0xa]
1=Gracias por elegir HP.
2=Un solo lugar desde el que administrar todos sus productos HP...
3=Mejorado para simplificar las funciones más frecuentes relacionadas con las fotografías
4=Encuentre fácilmente sus fotografías por fecha, palabra clave, etc.
5=Corrija las fotografías manualmente o deje que la función Corregir automáticamente lo haga todo en un paso.
6=Uso compartido de fotografías sin complicaciones: se acabaron los archivos adjuntos.
7=Imprima las fotografías que desee en multitud de tamaños
8=Guarde las páginas de álbum para imprimirlas y enviarlas y que otros las disfruten.
9=Suministros HP: colores brillantes, vivos y duraderos.
10=Ayuda rápida y especializada: en pantalla, a través de la Web o vía telefónica.
11=Regístrese en HP y aproveche al máximo su producto.
[setup.bitmap.text.0xb]
1=Kiitos, että valitsit HP:n.
2=Nyt voit hallita kaikkia HP-tuotteita yhdessä paikassa...
3=HP:n tarvikkeet - kirkkaat, elävät värit, jotka kestävät.
4=Kattavat ohjeet nopeasti - näytössä, verkossa tai puhelimitse.
5=Kirjaudu HP:n asiakkaaksi - saat parhaat edut.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0xb]
1=Kiitos, että valitsit HP:n.
2=Nyt voit hallita kaikkia HP-tuotteita yhdessä paikassa...
3=Digitaalivalokuvat helposti
4=Hae kuvia esimerkiksi päivämäärän, avainsanan tai paikan perusteella
5=Korjaa ja parantele kuvia automaattisesti.
6=Jaa valokuvia helposti - ilman liitteiden lataamista.
7=Tulosta haluamasi valokuvat haluamasi kokoisina
8=Korttien ja kalenterien mallit ja paljon muuta
9=Suojaa valokuvasi automaattisten digitaalisten negatiivien avulla
10=HP:n tarvikkeet - kirkkaat, elävät värit, jotka kestävät.
11=Kattavat ohjeet nopeasti - näytössä, verkossa tai puhelimitse.
12=Kirjaudu HP:n asiakkaaksi - saat parhaat edut.
13=Lisätietoja mahdollisuuksista - katso käytönaikainen esittely.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0xb]
1=Kiitos, että valitsit HP:n.
2=Nyt voit hallita kaikkia HP-tuotteita yhdessä paikassa...
3=Yleisimmät valokuvatoiminnot helposti
4=Hae kuvia esimerkiksi avainsanan tai päivämäärän perusteella
5=Korjaa valokuvat manuaalisesti tai automaattisesti yhden kosketuksen korjauksella.
6=Jaa valokuvia helposti - ilman liitteiden lataamista.
7=Tulosta haluamasi valokuvat haluamasi kokoisina
8=Tallenna albumisivut tulostettaviksi ja lähetettäviksi tuttujen iloksi.
9=HP:n tarvikkeet - kirkkaat, elävät värit, jotka kestävät.
10=Kattavat ohjeet nopeasti - näytössä, verkossa tai puhelimitse.
11=Kirjaudu HP:n asiakkaaksi - saat parhaat edut.
[setup.bitmap.text.0xc]
1=Merci d'avoir choisi HP !
2=Gérez tous vos produits HP à partir du même emplacement...
3=Les fournitures HP vous offrent des couleurs vives et intenses pour longtemps.
4=Une aide spécialisée et rapide est à votre disposition en ligne, via le Web ou par téléphone.
5=Inscrivez-vous et profitez pleinement de votre produit HP.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0xc]
1=Merci d'avoir choisi HP !
2=Gérez tous vos produits HP à partir du même emplacement...
3=Des photos numériques en toute simplicité.
4=Retrouvez facilement vos photos par date, par mot-clé, par emplacement, etc.
5=Retouchez et améliorez vos photos automatiquement.
6=Partagez vos photos en toute simplicité, sans pièces jointes.
7=Choisissez différents formats pour imprimer vos photos.
8=Profitez de modèles simples pour vos cartes, calendriers et bien plus encore !
9=Conservez vos photos en toute sécurité grâce à des négatifs numériques automatiques !
10=Les fournitures HP vous offrent des couleurs vives et intenses pour longtemps.
11=Une aide spécialisée et rapide est à votre disposition en ligne, via le Web ou par téléphone.
12=Inscrivez-vous et profitez pleinement de votre produit HP.
13=Pour en savoir plus, suivez la visite guidée en ligne.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0xc]
1=Merci d'avoir choisi HP !
2=Gérez tous vos produits HP à partir du même emplacement...
3=Simplifiez les tâches les plus fréquentes effectuées sur vos photos.
4=Retrouvez facilement vos photos par mot-clé, par date, etc.
5=Retouchez vos photos manuellement ou de façon automatique et rapide.
6=Partagez vos photos en toute simplicité, sans pièces jointes.
7=Choisissez différents formats pour imprimer vos photos.
8=Enregistrez vos pages d'albums pour les imprimer ou les partager.
9=Les fournitures HP vous offrent des couleurs vives et intenses pour longtemps.
10=Une aide spécialisée et rapide est à votre disposition en ligne, via le Web ou par téléphone.
11=Inscrivez-vous et profitez pleinement de votre produit HP.
[setup.bitmap.text.0xE]
1=Köszönjük, hogy HP terméket választott.
2=Egyetlen helyrõl kezelheti összes HP termékét...
3=HP tartozékok - hosszantartó fényes, élénk színek.
4=Gyors, szakszerû segítség - képernyõn megjelenítve, interneten vagy telefonon.
5=Iratkozzon fel a HP-hoz - hozza ki a legtöbbet termékébõl.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0xE]
1=Köszönjük, hogy HP terméket választott.
2=Egyetlen helyrõl kezelheti összes HP termékét...
3=KÖNNYEN elkészíthetõ digitális fényképek
4=Könnyen megkeresheti a képeket dátum, kulcsszó, hely stb. alapján
5=Automatikusan javíthatja és szerkesztheti fényképeit.
6=Egyszerûen megoszthatja a fényképeket - nincs szükség mellékletek letöltésére.
7=Többféle méretben kinyomtathatja a kiválasztott fényképeket
8=Könnyen kezelhetõ sablonok kártyákhoz, naptárakhoz és sok minden máshoz!
9=Az automatikus digitális negatívok használatával biztonságosan megõrizheti fényképeit.
10=HP tartozékok - hosszantartó fényes, élénk színek.
11=Gyors, szakszerû segítség - képernyõn megjelenítve, interneten vagy telefonon.
12=Iratkozzon fel a HP-hoz - hozza ki a legtöbbet termékébõl.
13=Ismerje meg a szoftver minden funkcióját - nézze meg az elektronikus bemutatót.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0xE]
1=Köszönjük, hogy HP terméket választott.
2=Egyetlen helyrõl kezelheti összes HP termékét...
3=Leegyszerûsített fotókezelési mûveletek
4=Könnyen megkeresheti a képeket kulcsszó, dátum stb. alapján
5=Szerkesztheti a képeket manuálisan, vagy használhatja az Automatikus javítás funkciót.
6=Egyszerûen megoszthatja a fényképeket - nincs szükség mellékletek letöltésére.
7=Többféle méretben kinyomtathatja a kiválasztott fényképeket
8=Elmentheti albumoldalait, majd kinyomtathatja és elküldheti azokat másoknak.
9=HP tartozékok - hosszantartó fényes, élénk színek.
10=Gyors, szakszerû segítség - képernyõn megjelenítve, interneten vagy telefonon.
11=Iratkozzon fel a HP-hoz - hozza ki a legtöbbet termékébõl.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x10]
1=Grazie per aver scelto HP.
2=Una sola postazione per la gestione di tutti i prodotti HP...
3=Materiali di consumo HP - colori vivaci e luminosi che durano nel tempo.
4=Guida completa e veloce - su schermo, Web o telefono.
5=Registrazione in HP - ottieni il massimo dai tuoi prodotti.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x10]
1=Grazie per aver scelto HP.
2=Una sola postazione per la gestione di tutti i prodotti HP...
3=Foto digitali ancora più FACILI
4=Trova facilmente le foto per data, parola chiave, posizione e altro ancora
5=Correggi e migliora automaticamente le tue foto
6=Condividi le foto gratuitamente - senza dover scaricare allegati.
7=Stampa le tue foto in una vasta gamma di formati
8=Facili modelli per biglietti, calendari e molto altro ancora!
9=Proteggi le foto con negativi digitali automatici
10=Materiali di consumo HP - colori vivaci e luminosi che durano nel tempo.
11=Guida completa e veloce - su schermo, Web o telefono.
12=Registrazione in HP - ottieni il massimo dai tuoi prodotti.
13=Apprendi come fare di più - segui la presentazione su schermo.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x10]
1=Grazie per aver scelto HP.
2=Una sola postazione per la gestione di tutti i prodotti HP...
3=Semplifica le operazioni più comuni per le tue foto
4=Trova facilmente le foto per parola chiave, data e altro ancora
5=Correggi le foto manualmente o lascia che la Correzione automatica lo faccia per te
6=Condividi le foto gratuitamente - senza dover scaricare allegati.
7=Stampa le tue foto in una vasta gamma di formati
8=Salva le pagine album per la stampa e inviale ai tuoi amici
9=Materiali di consumo HP - colori vivaci e luminosi che durano nel tempo.
10=Guida completa e veloce - su schermo, Web o telefono.
11=Registrazione in HP - ottieni il massimo dai tuoi prodotti.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x11]
1=HP »•i‚ð‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚¢‚½‚¾‚«‚Ü‚µ‚Ä‚ ‚è‚ª‚Æ‚¤‚²‚´‚¢‚Ü‚µ‚½
2=‚©Š‚ÅA‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚Ì‚·‚×‚Ä‚Ì HP »•i‚ðŠÇ-...
3=HP ƒOƒbƒhƒ|ƒCƒ"ƒg - 'N-¾‚ÈF‚ª'·Ž‚¿‚µ‚Ü‚·
4=‰æ-ÊAƒEƒFƒuA"d˜b‚Ì‚¢‚¸‚ê‚Å‚à"IŠm‚Èî•ñ‚ª'¼‚¿‚É"¾‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
5=HP ‚ÉƒTƒCƒ"ƒAƒbƒv‚µ‚Ä‚*‚¾‚³‚¢ - ‚¨Žg‚¢‚Ì»•i‚É‚æ‚Á‚Ä‚³‚Ü‚´‚Ü‚ÈƒT[ƒrƒX‚ðŽó‚¯‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x11]
1=HP »•i‚ð‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚¢‚½‚¾‚«‚Ü‚µ‚Ä‚ ‚è‚ª‚Æ‚¤‚²‚´‚¢‚Ü‚µ‚½
2=‚©Š‚ÅA‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚Ì‚·‚×‚Ä‚Ì HP »•i‚ðŠÇ-...
3=ƒfƒWƒ^ƒ‹ŽÊ^‚ÅŠÈ'PA•Ö-˜‚É
4="ú•tAƒL[ƒ[ƒhAêŠ‚È‚Ç‚ÅŠÈ'P‚ÉŽÊ^‚ðŒ©‚Â‚¯‚é
5=ŽÊ^‚ðŽ©"®"I‚É•â³‚µ‚ÄŽdã‚°‚ð‚«‚ê‚¢‚É
6=ŠÈ'P‚ÈŽÊ^‚Ì‹¤-L - "Y•tƒtƒ@ƒCƒ‹‚Ìƒ_ƒEƒ"ƒ[ƒh‚ª•s-v
7=ŠeŽíƒTƒCƒY‚ÌŽÊ^‚Ìˆóü‚ª‰Â"\
8=ƒJ[ƒhAƒJƒŒƒ"ƒ_‚È‚Ç‚ÉŠÈ'P‚ÉŽg‚¦‚éƒeƒ"ƒvƒŒ[ƒg‚ð‚²-pˆÓ
9=Ž©"®ƒfƒWƒ^ƒ‹ ƒlƒK‚ÅŽÊ^‚ðˆÀ'S‚É•ÛŠÇ
10=HP ƒOƒbƒhƒ|ƒCƒ"ƒg - 'N-¾‚ÈF‚ª'·Ž‚¿‚µ‚Ü‚·
11=‰æ-ÊAƒEƒFƒuA"d˜b‚Ì‚¢‚¸‚ê‚Å‚à"IŠm‚Èî•ñ‚ª'¼‚¿‚É"¾‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
12=HP ‚ÉƒTƒCƒ"ƒAƒbƒv‚µ‚Ä‚*‚¾‚³‚¢ - ‚¨Žg‚¢‚Ì»•i‚É‚æ‚Á‚Ä‚³‚Ü‚´‚Ü‚ÈƒT[ƒrƒX‚ðŽó‚¯‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
13=‚³‚ç‚ÉŽg‚¢‚±‚È‚·‚½‚ß‚É‚Í - ‰æ-Ê‚ÌƒcƒA[ƒKƒCƒh
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x11]
1=HP »•i‚ð‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚¢‚½‚¾‚«‚Ü‚µ‚Ä‚ ‚è‚ª‚Æ‚¤‚²‚´‚¢‚Ü‚µ‚½
2=‚©Š‚ÅA‚¨"ƒ‚¢ã‚°‚Ì‚·‚×‚Ä‚Ì HP »•i‚ðŠÇ-...
3=ŽÊ^‚Å‚¢‚Â‚às‚Á‚Ä‚¢‚é‚±‚Æ‚ðŽ©"®‰»‚µ‚ÄŠÈ'P‚É
4=ƒL[ƒ[ƒh‚â"ú•t‚È‚Ç‚©‚çŠÈ'P‚ÉŽÊ^‚ðŒ©‚Â‚¯‚é
5=Žèì‹Æ‚ÅŽÊ^‚ÉC³‚ð‰Á‚¦‚é‚©Aƒƒ"ƒ^ƒbƒ`‚ÌŽ©"®•â³‹@"\‚Å‚»‚Ìì‹Æ‚ðs‚¤
6=ŠÈ'P‚ÈŽÊ^‚Ì‹¤-L - "Y•tƒtƒ@ƒCƒ‹‚Ìƒ_ƒEƒ"ƒ[ƒh‚ª•s-v
7=‚³‚Ü‚´‚Ü‚ÈƒTƒCƒY‚Å•K-v‚ÈŽÊ^‚ðˆóü
8=ƒAƒ‹ƒoƒ€ ƒy[ƒW‚ð•Û'‚µ‚ÄAˆóü‚µ‚½‚è‚Ù‚©‚Ìl‚É"z‚Á‚½‚è‚·‚é
9=HP ƒOƒbƒhƒ|ƒCƒ"ƒg - 'N-¾‚ÈF‚ª'·Ž‚¿‚µ‚Ü‚·
10=‰æ-ÊAƒEƒFƒuA"d˜b‚Ì‚¢‚¸‚ê‚Å‚à"IŠm‚Èî•ñ‚ª'¼‚¿‚É"¾‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
11=HP ‚ÉƒTƒCƒ"ƒAƒbƒv‚µ‚Ä‚*‚¾‚³‚¢ - ‚¨Žg‚¢‚Ì»•i‚É‚æ‚Á‚Ä‚³‚Ü‚´‚Ü‚ÈƒT[ƒrƒX‚ðŽó‚¯‚ç‚ê‚Ü‚·
[setup.bitmap.text.0x12]
1=HP¸¦ ÀÌ¿ëÇØ ÁÖ¼Å¼* °¨»çÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
2=ÇÑ °÷¿¡¼* »ç¿ëÀÚÀÇ ¸ðµç HP Á¦Ç°À» °ü¸®ÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
3=HP ¼Ò¸ðÇ° - ¹à°í ¼±¸íÇÑ »ö»óÀ» À¯Áö½ÃÅµ´Ï´Ù.
4=½Å¼ÓÇÑ Àü¹®°¡ µµ¿ò¸» - È*¸é, À¥ Ç´Â ÀüÈ*·Î ¹®ÀÇÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
5=HP¿¡ µî·Ï - ÇØ´ç Á¦Ç°¿¡ ´ëÇÑ ÃÖ½Å Á¤º¸¸¦ ¾òÀ» ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x12]
1=HP¸¦ ÀÌ¿ëÇØ ÁÖ¼Å¼* °¨»çÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
2=ÇÑ °÷¿¡¼* »ç¿ëÀÚÀÇ ¸ðµç HP Á¦Ç°À» °ü¸®ÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
3=µðÁöÅÐ »çÁøÀ» °£ÆíÇÏ°Ô Ã³¸®ÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
4=Å°¿öµå, ³¯Â¥, À§Ä¡ µîÀ¸·Î »çÁøÀ» ½±°Ô Ã£À» ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
5=»çÁøÀ» ÀÚµ¿À¸·Î ¼öÁ¤ÇÏ°í »çÁø Ç°ÁúÀ» Çâ»ó½ÃÅ³ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
6=½±°í ÆíÇÑ »çÁø °øÀ¯ - ´Ù¿î·Îµå°¡ ÇÊ¿ä¾ø½À´Ï´Ù.
7=´Ù¾çÇÑ Å©±â·Î »çÁøÀ» ÀÎ¼âÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
8=Ä«µå, ´Þ·ÂÀÌ¿Ü¿¡ ¸¹Àº °Íµé¿¡ ´ëÇÑ ½¿î ÅÛÇÃ¸´
9=»çÁøÀ» ÀÚµ¿À¸·Î µðÁöÅÐ ¿øº» ÇÊ¸§À¸·Î ÀúÀåÇÏ¿© ¾ÈÀüÇÏ°Ô º¸Á¸
10=HP ¼Ò¸ðÇ° - ¹à°í ¼±¸íÇÑ »ö»óÀ» À¯Áö½ÃÅµ´Ï´Ù.
11=½Å¼ÓÇÑ Àü¹®°¡ µµ¿ò¸» - È*¸é, À¥ Ç´Â ÀüÈ*·Î ¹®ÀÇÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
12=HP¿¡ µî·Ï - ÇØ´ç Á¦Ç°¿¡ ´ëÇÑ ÃÖ½Å Á¤º¸¸¦ ¾òÀ» ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
13=´õ ¸¹Àº ÀÛ¾÷À» À§ÇÑ ÀÚ¼¼ÇÑ Á¤º¸ - ½ºÅ©¸° µÑ·¯º¸±â
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x12]
1=HP¸¦ ÀÌ¿ëÇØ ÁÖ¼Å¼* °¨»çÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
2=ÇÑ °÷¿¡¼* »ç¿ëÀÚÀÇ ¸ðµç HP Á¦Ç°À» °ü¸®ÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
3=»çÁøÀ¸·Î ÀÚÁÖ ¼öÇàÇÏ´Â ÀÛ¾÷À» °£´ÜÇÏ°í ½±°Ô ÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
4=Å°¿öµå, ³¯Â¥ µîÀ¸·Î »çÁøÀ» ½±°Ô Ã£À» ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
5=»çÁøÀ» ¼öµ¿À¸·Î ¼öÁ¤ÇÏ°Å³ª ¿ø ÅÍÄ¡ ÀÚµ¿ °íÄ§À» »ç¿ëÇÏ¿© ¼öÁ¤ÇÏ½Ê½Ã¿À.
6=½±°í ÆíÇÑ »çÁø °øÀ¯ - ´Ù¿î·Îµå°¡ ÇÊ¿ä¾ø½À´Ï´Ù.
7=´Ù¾çÇÑ Å©±â·Î »çÁøÀ» ÀÎ¼âÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
8=¾Ù¹ü ÆäÀÌÁö¸¦ ÀúÀåÇÏ¿© ÀÎ¼âÇÏ°í ´Ù¸¥ »ç÷¿¡°Ô º¸³»½Ê½Ã¿À.
9=HP ¼Ò¸ðÇ° - ¹à°í ¼±¸íÇÑ »ö»óÀ» À¯Áö½ÃÅµ´Ï´Ù.
10=½Å¼ÓÇÑ Àü¹®°¡ µµ¿ò¸» - È*¸é, À¥ Ç´Â ÀüÈ*·Î ¹®ÀÇÇÒ ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
11=HP¿¡ µî·Ï - ÇØ´ç Á¦Ç°¿¡ ´ëÇÑ ÃÖ½Å Á¤º¸¸¦ ¾òÀ» ¼ö ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x13]
1=Bedankt dat u hebt gekozen voor HP.
2=Nu kunt u al uw HP-producten op één plaats beheren...
3=HP-benodigdheden - rijke, levendige en duurzame kleuren.
4=Snelle, deskundige ondersteuning - op het scherm, op Internet of via de telefoon.
5=Meld u aan bij HP en haal het beste uit uw producten.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x13]
1=Bedankt dat u hebt gekozen voor HP.
2=Nu kunt u al uw HP-producten op één plaats beheren...
3=Digitale foto's waren nog nooit zo EENVOUDIG
4=Zoek uw afbeeldingen zonder problemen op datum, trefwoord, plaats enz.
5=Herstel en verbeter uw foto's automatisch.
6=Deel moeiteloos uw foto's - bijlagen downloaden is overbodig.
7=Druk de gewenste foto's af in verschillende formaten
8=Eenvoudige sjablonen voor kaarten, kalenders en nog veel meer!
9=Bescherm uw foto's met automatische digitale negatieven!
10=HP-benodigdheden - rijke, levendige en duurzame kleuren.
11=Snelle, deskundige ondersteuning - op het scherm, op Internet of via de telefoon.
12=Meld u aan bij HP en haal het beste uit uw producten.
13=Meer leren door meer te doen - volg de rondleiding op het scherm.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x13]
1=Bedankt dat u hebt gekozen voor HP.
2=Nu kunt u al uw HP-producten op één plaats beheren...
3=Gestroomlijnd om alledaagse fotobewerkingen nog eenvoudiger te maken
4=Zoek uw afbeeldingen zonder problemen op trefwoord, datum enz.
5=Herstel foto's handmatig of laat Auto-Fix dit voor u doen met één druk op de knop.
6=Deel moeiteloos uw foto's - bijlagen downloaden is overbodig.
7=Druk de gewenste foto's af in verschillende formaten
8=Sla uw albumpagina's op, druk ze af en verstuur ze zodat anderen ervan kunnen genieten.
9=HP-benodigdheden - rijke, levendige en duurzame kleuren.
10=Snelle, deskundige ondersteuning - op het scherm, op Internet of via de telefoon.
11=Meld u aan bij HP en haal het beste uit uw producten.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x14]
1=Takk for at du valgte HP.
2=Bare ett sted å gå for å administrere alle HP-produktene ...
3=HP-rekvisita - sterke, levende farger som varer.
4=Rask eksperthjelp - på skjerm, Internett eller telefon.
5=Registrer deg hos HP - få mest mulig ut av produktene.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x14]
1=Takk for at du valgte HP.
2=Bare ett sted å gå for å administrere alle HP-produktene ...
3=Digitale bilder er blitt ENKELT
4=Finn bilder etter dato, nøkkelord, plassering med mer uten problemer
5=Fiks på og forbedre bildene automatisk.
6=Problemfri deling av bilder - ingen nedlasting av vedlegg.
7=Skriv ut bildene du vil ha, i flere størrelser
8=Enkle maler for kort, kalendere og mye mer
9=Sikre bildene dine med automatiske digitale negativer
10=HP-rekvisita - sterke, levende farger som varer.
11=Rask eksperthjelp - på skjerm, Internett eller telefon.
12=Registrer deg hos HP - få mest mulig ut av produktene.
13=Lær mer og gjør mer - få innføring på skjermen.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x14]
1=Takk for at du valgte HP.
2=Bare ett sted å gå for å administrere alle HP-produktene ...
3=Effektivisert for å forenkle det du oftest gjør med bildene
4=Finn bilder etter nøkkelord, dato med mer uten problemer
5=Fiks bildene manuelt, eller la Korriger bilder automatisk gjøre det for deg. Det krever bare ett tastetrykk.
6=Problemfri deling av bilder - ingen nedlasting av vedlegg.
7=Skriv ut bildene du vil ha, i flere størrelser
8=Lagre albumsidene for utskrift, og send dem til andre.
9=HP-rekvisita - sterke, levende farger som varer.
10=Rask eksperthjelp - på skjerm, Internett eller telefon.
11=Registrer deg hos HP - få mest mulig ut av produktene.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x15]
1=Dziêkujemy za wybranie HP.
2=Z jednego miejsca mo¿na zarz¹dzaæ wszystkimi produktami HP...
3=Materia³y eksploatacyjne HP - intensywne, ¿ywe i trwa³e kolory.
4=Szybka, fachowa pomoc - na ekranie, w sieci Internet lub przez telefon.
5=Zarejestruj siê - wykorzystaj wszystkie zalety produktów HP.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x15]
1=Dziêkujemy za wybranie HP.
2=Z jednego miejsca mo¿na zarz¹dzaæ wszystkimi produktami HP...
3=Zdjêcia cyfrowe - to proste!
4=£atwe znajdowanie obrazów wg daty, s³ów kluczowych, miejsca itp.
5=Automatycznie napraw i ulepsz swoje zdjêcia.
6=£atwe i proste udostêpnianie zdjêæ - bez potrzeby pobierania za³¹czników.
7=Drukuj wybrane zdjêcia w dowolnych rozmiarach
8=Szablony kart, kalendarzy i wiele innych!
9=Zabezpiecz swoje zdjêcia za pomoc¹ automatycznie tworzonych cyfrowych negatywów!
10=Materia³y eksploatacyjne HP - intensywne, ¿ywe i trwa³e kolory.
11=Szybka, fachowa pomoc - na ekranie, w sieci Internet lub przez telefon.
12=Zarejestruj siê - wykorzystaj wszystkie zalety produktów HP.
13=Poznaj nowe mo¿liwoœci - skorzystaj z kursu elektronicznego.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x15]
1=Dziêkujemy za wybranie HP.
2=Z jednego miejsca mo¿na zarz¹dzaæ wszystkimi produktami HP...
3=Ulepszenia, które u³atwiaj¹ najczêœciej wykonywane ze zdjêciami zadania
4=£atwe znajdowanie obrazów wg s³ów kluczowych, daty, etc.
5=Napraw zdjêcia samodzielnie lub pozwól wykonaæ ca³¹ pracê opcji automatycznego poprawiania.
6=£atwe i proste udostêpnianie zdjêæ - bez potrzeby pobierania za³¹czników.
7=Drukuj wybrane zdjêcia w dowolnych rozmiarach
8=Zapisz albumy do wydrukowania, lub aby przes³aæ je innym.
9=Materia³y eksploatacyjne HP - intensywne, ¿ywe i trwa³e kolory.
10=Szybka, fachowa pomoc - na ekranie, w sieci Internet lub przez telefon.
11=Zarejestruj siê - wykorzystaj wszystkie zalety produktów HP.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x16]
1=Obrigado por escolher a HP.
2=Administre todos os seus produtos HP em um só lugar.
3=Suprimentos HP - cores ricas e vívidas por muito tempo.
4=Ajuda rápida e especializada - na tela, web ou telefone.
5=Registre-se na HP - tire o máximo de vantagens de seus produtos.


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x16]
1=Obrigado por escolher a HP.
2=Administre todos os seus produtos HP em um só lugar.
3=Veja como é FÁCIL fazer fotos digitais
4=Encontre imagens por data, palavra-chave, localização e muito mais
5=Corrija e aprimore suas fotos automaticamente.
6=Compartilhe fotos sem aborrecimentos - é o fim dos downloads de anexos.
7=Imprima fotos em vários tamanhos
8=Modelos para cartas, calendários e muito mais!
9=Proteja suas fotos usando negativos digitais automáticos!
10=Suprimentos HP - cores vivas e brilhantes que duram.
11=Ajuda rápida e especializada - na tela, web ou telefone.
12=Registre-se na HP - tire o máximo de vantagens de seus produtos.
13=Aprenda mais para fazer mais - faça a visita guiada na tela.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x16]
1=Obrigado por escolher a HP.
2=Administre todos os seus produtos HP em um só lugar.
3=Planejado para simplificar processos de edição de fotos
4=Encontre imagens por palavra-chave, data e muito mais
5=Corrija as fotos manualmente ou deixe que a Correção automática faça isso por você.
6=Compartilhe fotos sem aborrecimentos - é o fim dos downloads de anexos.
7=Imprima fotos em vários tamanhos
8=Divirta seus amigos salvando e enviando as páginas de seu álbum de fotos.
9=Suprimentos HP - cores vivas e brilhantes que duram.
10=Ajuda rápida e especializada - na tela, web ou telefone.
11=Registre-se na HP - tire o máximo de vantagens de seus produtos.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x19]
1=Áëàãîäàðèì çà âûáîð HP.
2=Åñòü òîëüêî îäíî ìåñòî, ÷òîáû óïðàâëÿòü âñåìè ïðîäóêòàìè HP...
3=HP Supplies - ýòî íàñûùåííûå, ÿðêèå, óñòîé÷èâûå öâåòà.
4=Áûñòðàÿ, êâàëèôèöèðîâàííàÿ ïîääåðæêà - íà ýêðàííîì ìåíþ, ÷åðåç Èíòåðíåò èëè ïî òåëåôîíó.
5=Ïîäïèøèòåñü íà óñëóãè HP - äîáåéòåñü ìàêñèìàëüíîé îòäà÷è îò îáîðóäîâàíèÿ.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x19]
1=Áëàãîäàðèì çà âûáîð HP.
2=Åñòü òîëüêî îäíî ìåñòî, ÷òîáû óïðàâëÿòü âñåìè ïðîäóêòàìè HP...
3=Öèôðîâàÿ ôîòîãðàôèÿ
4=Ïðîñòî íàõîäèòü ôîòîãðàôèè ïî äàòå, êëþ÷åâîìó ñëîâó, ìåñòó è ò.ä.
5=Àâòîìàòè÷åñêè èñïðàâëÿåò è óëó÷øàåò ôîòîãðàôèè.
6=Îòïðàâêà ôîòîãðàôèé áåç ïðîáëåì - íå íàäî çàãðóæàòü âëîæåíèÿ.
7=Ïå÷àòü ôîòîãðàôèé ðàçíîãî ðàçìåðà
8=Ïðîñòîå ïðèìåíåíèå øàáëîíîâ äëÿ èçãîòîâëåíèÿ îòêðûòîê, êàëåíäàðåé è ìíîãî äðóãîãî!
9=Ñîõðàííîñòü ôîòîãðàôèé áëàãîäàðÿ ïðèìåíåíèþ ñèñòåìû àâòîìàòè÷åñêèõ öèôðîâûõ íåãàòèâîâ!
10=HP Supplies - ýòî íàñûùåííûå, ÿðêèå, óñòîé÷èâûå öâåòà.
11=Áûñòðàÿ, êâàëèôèöèðîâàííàÿ ïîääåðæêà - íà ýêðàííîì ìåíþ, ÷åðåç Èíòåðíåò èëè ïî òåëåôîíó.
12=Ïîäïèøèòåñü íà óñëóãè HP - äîáåéòåñü ìàêñèìàëüíîé îòäà÷è îò îáîðóäîâàíèÿ.
13=Óçíàéòå áîëüøå, êàê äîáèòüñÿ áîëüøåãî - ïðîñìîòðèòå òåìó íà ñàéòå.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x19]
1=Áëàãîäàðèì çà âûáîð HP.
2=Åñòü òîëüêî îäíî ìåñòî, ÷òîáû óïðàâëÿòü âñåìè ïðîäóêòàìè HP...
3=Âñå õîðîøî ïðîäóìàíî äëÿ óïðîùåíèÿ ñàìûõ ðàñïðîñòðàíåííûõ äåéñòâèé ñ ôîòîãðàôèÿìè
4=Ïðîñòî íàõîäèòü èçîáðàæåíèÿ ïî äàòå, êëþ÷åâîìó ñëîâó, ìåñòó è ò.ä.
5=Ìîæíî èñïðàâëÿòü ôîòîãðàôèè âðó÷íóþ èëè àâòîìàòè÷åñêè, îäíèì íàæàòèåì â ìåíþ Auto-Fix.
6=Îòïðàâêà ôîòîãðàôèé áåç ïðîáëåì - íå íàäî çàãðóæàòü âëîæåíèÿ.
7=Ïå÷àòü ôîòîãðàôèé ðàçíîãî ðàçìåðà
8=Ñîõðàíÿåòå ñòðàíèöû àëüáîìà äëÿ ïå÷àòè èëè îòïðàâêè äðóçüÿì.
9=HP Supplies - ýòî íàñûùåííûå, ÿðêèå, óñòîé÷èâûå öâåòà.
10=Áûñòðàÿ, êâàëèôèöèðîâàííàÿ ïîääåðæêà - íà ýêðàííîì ìåíþ, ÷åðåç Èíòåðíåò èëè ïî òåëåôîíó.
11=Ïîäïèøèòåñü íà óñëóãè HP - äîáåéòåñü ìàêñèìàëüíîé îòäà÷è îò îáîðóäîâàíèÿ.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x1d]
1=Tack för att du väljer HP.
2=Hantera alla dina HP-produkter på en enda plats...
3=HP förbrukningsmaterial - fylligare, livligare färger som räcker länge.
4=Snabb experthjälp - på skärmen, över nätet eller telefonen.
5=Registrera dig hos HP - få ut mer från dina produkter.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x1d]
1=Tack för att du väljer HP.
2=Hantera alla dina HP-produkter på en enda plats...
3=Digitala foton på ett enkelt sätt
4=Hitta enkelt bland dina bilder efter datum, lösenord, plats med mera
5=Korrigera och förbättra dina foton automatiskt.
6=Krångelfritt att dela med sig av foton - ingen hämtning av bilagor.
7=Skriv ut de foton du vill ha i en mängd storlekar
8=Enkla mallar för kort, kalendrar och mycket mer!
9=Skydda dina foton med automatiska digitala negativ!
10=HP förbrukningsmaterial - fylligare, livligare färger som räcker länge.
11=Snabb experthjälp - på skärmen, över nätet eller telefonen.
12=Registrera dig hos HP - få ut mer från dina produkter.
13=Lär dig göra mer - följ en guidad tur på skärmen.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x1d]
1=Tack för att du väljer HP.
2=Hantera alla dina HP-produkter på en enda plats...
3=Utformad för att förenkla det du oftast gör med dina foton
4=Hitta enkelt bland dina bilder efter nyckelord, datum med mera
5=Korrigera foton manuellt eller låt autokorrigeringen göra det åt dig.
6=Krångelfritt att dela med sig av foton - ingen hämtning av bilagor.
7=Skriv ut de foton du vill ha i en mängd storlekar
8=Spara dina albumsidor för utskrift och för att skicka till andra.
9=HP förbrukningsmaterial - fylligare, livligare färger som räcker länge.
10=Snabb experthjälp - på skärmen, över nätet eller telefonen.
11=Registrera dig hos HP - få ut mer från dina produkter.
[setup.bitmap.text.0x1F]
1=HP'yi seçtiðiniz için teþekkür ederiz.
2=Tüm HP ürünlerinizi yönetebileceðiniz tek yer...
3=HP sarf malzemeleri - parlak ve canlý kalýcý renkler.
4=Hýzlý ve uzman yardým - ekranda, web üzerinde ve telefon ile.
5=HP'ye kayýt olun - ürününüzden en yüksek verimi alýn.
[setup.bitmap.CUE.text.0x1F]
1=HP'yi seçtiðiniz için teþekkür ederiz.
2=Tüm HP ürünlerinizi yönetebileceðiniz tek yer...
3=Dijital fotoðraflar artýk KOLAY
4=Fotoðraflarý tarihe, anahtar sözcüðe ya da yerine göre hemen bulun
5=Fotoðraflarýnýzý otomatik olarak onarýn ve geliþtirin.
6=Kolay fotoðraf paylaþýmý - ek göndermeye ve almaya son.
7=Fotoðraflarýnýzý istediðiniz boyutta basýn
8=Kartlar, takvimler ve daha birçok þey için kolay þablonlar!
9=Fotoðraflarýnýzý otomatik dijital negatifler ile koruyun!
10=HP sarf malzemeleri - parlak ve canlý kalýcý renkler.
11=Hýzlý ve uzman yardým - ekranda, web üzerinde ve telefon ile.
12=HP'ye kayýt olun - ürününüzden en yüksek verimi alýn.
13=Daha çok þey yapýn - ekran turuna katýlýn.
[setup.bitmap.IZE.text.0x1F]
1=HP'yi seçtiðiniz için teþekkür ederiz.
2=Tüm HP ürünlerinizi yönetebileceðiniz tek yer...
3=Fotoðraflara yaptýklarýnýzý basitleþtirmek üzere tasarlandý
4=Fotoðraflarý anahtar sözcüðe, tarihe ya da baþka ölçütlere göre hemen bulun
5=Fotoðraflarýnýzý kendiniz onarýn ya da iþi Otomatik Onarma özelliðine býrakýn.
6=Kolay fotoðraf paylaþýmý - ek göndermeye ve almaya son.
7=Fotoðraflarýnýzý istediðiniz boyutta basýn
8=Albüm sayfalarýnýzý kaydederek yazdýrýn ve dostlarýnýza gönderin.
9=HP sarf malzemeleri - parlak ve canlý kalýcý renkler.
10=Hýzlý ve uzman yardým - ekranda, web üzerinde ve telefon ile.
11=HP'ye kayýt olun - ürününüzden en yüksek verimi alýn.
[setup.bitmap]
TopRTL=.\setup\IsDialogBannerRTL.bmp
Top=.\setup\IsDialogBanner.bmp
centerRTL=.\setup\IsDialogBitmapRTL.bmp
center=.\setup\IsDialogBitmap.bmp
SecondsToShow=20
Feature=CUE
1=%sourcepath%setup\01_HP_welcome.bmp
2=%sourcepath%setup\03_HP_SC_better_together.bmp
3=%sourcepath%setup\10_HP_Supplies.bmp
4=%sourcepath%setup\11_HP_help_support.bmp
5=%sourcepath%setup\12_HP_web_register.bmp
[setup.bitmap.CUE]
1=%sourcepath%setup\01_HP_welcome.bmp
2=%sourcepath%setup\03_HP_SC_better_together.bmp
3=%sourcepath%setup\02_HP_IZ_made_easy.bmp
4=%sourcepath%setup\04_HP_IZ_organise.bmp
5=%sourcepath%setup\05_HP_IZ_edit.bmp
6=%sourcepath%setup\06_HP_Instant_Share.bmp
7=%sourcepath%setup\07_HP_IZ_photo_printing.bmp
8=%sourcepath%setup\08_HP_IZ_projects.bmp
9=%sourcepath%setup\09_HP_IZ_archive.bmp
10=%sourcepath%setup\10_HP_Supplies.bmp
11=%sourcepath%setup\11_HP_help_support.bmp
12=%sourcepath%setup\12_HP_web_register.bmp
13=%sourcepath%setup\13_HP_tour_Learning_products.bmp
[setup.bitmap.IZE]
1=%sourcepath%setup\01_HP_welcome.bmp
2=%sourcepath%setup\03_HP_SC_better_together.bmp
3=%sourcepath%setup\14_HP_IZE_Simple.bmp
4=%sourcepath%setup\04_HP_IZE_organise.bmp
5=%sourcepath%setup\05_HP_IZE_edit.bmp
6=%sourcepath%setup\06_HP_Instant_Share.bmp
7=%sourcepath%setup\07_HP_IZE_photo_printing.bmp
8=%sourcepath%setup\15_HP_IZE_album_printing.bmp
9=%sourcepath%setup\10_HP_Supplies.bmp
10=%sourcepath%setup\11_HP_help_support.bmp
11=%sourcepath%setup\12_HP_web_register.bmp
[MDAC]
open=setup\mdac\dasetup.exe /q /n
SkipIfFile=%ProgramFiles%common files\system\ado\msado15.dll
SkipIfFileVersion=2.80.1022.1
DisplayName=Installing Microsoft MDAC 2.8
SetWorkingDir=Yes
[MDAC.0x804]
DisplayName=ÕýÔÚ°²×° Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x404]
DisplayName=¦w¸Ë Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x5]
DisplayName=Instaluje se Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x6]
DisplayName=Installerer Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x7]
DisplayName=Microsoft MDAC 2.8 wird installiert
[MDAC.0x8]
DisplayName=ÅãêáôÜóôáóç Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x9]
DisplayName=Installing Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0xa]
DisplayName=Instalando Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0xb]
DisplayName=Ohjelma asentaa Microsoft MDAC 2.8 -ohjelmaa
[MDAC.0xc]
DisplayName=Installation de Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0xe]
DisplayName=Microsoft MDAC 2.8 telepítése
[MDAC.0x10]
DisplayName=Installazione di Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x11]
DisplayName=Microsoft MDAC 2.8 ‚ðƒCƒ"ƒXƒg[ƒ‹‚µ‚Ä‚¢‚Ü‚·
[MDAC.0x12]
DisplayName=Microsoft MDAC 2.8 ¼³Ä¡
[MDAC.0x13]
DisplayName='Microsoft MDAC 2.8' installeren
[MDAC.0x14]
DisplayName=Installerer 'Microsoft MDAC 2.8'
[MDAC.0x15]
DisplayName=Instalacja 'Microsoft MDAC 2.8'
[MDAC.0x16]
DisplayName=Instalando o Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x19]
DisplayName=Óñòàíîâêà Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x1d]
DisplayName=Installerar Microsoft MDAC 2.8
[MDAC.0x1f]
DisplayName=Microsoft MDAC 2.8 Yükleniyor
[LGC]
ZipFileLocation=%temp%
[LGC.Include]
1=Maximum path allowed =
2=## Could not copy
3=doesn;t exists
4=hpzmsi01.exe)## EnsureValidPath(
5=## Exit code=-1073740186
[LGC.PlugInLaunch]
1=Launching app
2=Now Launching
[LGC.Fail]
1=## Exit code=
2=LaunchApp failed with pCommandLine
[LGC.Exclude]
1=## MsiOpenDatabase ((null)) failed :
2=## The is another copy of setup.exe running
3=## Found DeviceID=
4=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with The specified image file did not contain a resource section.
5=None.msi.1) failed
6=## We have timed out waiting for plug n play.
7=## LoadStringListFromValue(Scrubber
8=## GetValueByLang(
9=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with The specified resource type cannot be found in the image file
10=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with An attempt was made to load a program with
11=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with ERR_NOERROR
12=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with The specified path is invalid.
13=## CAiONetworkDriveUninstaller:Could NOT look-up value
14=-unsetrecovery
15=-recover
16=## Failed to find path to '
17=setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile
18=## GetFileVersionInfoSize failed with The specified image file did not contain a resource section.
19=hpzrcv01.exe
20=## Could not open process
21=## GetEffectiveRightsFromAcl failed with 1355
22=hpzchk01.exe)##
23=hpzscr01.exe)##
24=## EnsureValidPath(_msiFilename) failed
25=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
26=## Max time and min time need to be greater than 0.
27=hpzgat01.exe)## Could not send message to setup to
28=## GlobalAddAtom didn't give us an atom for
29=HPeSupport.dll failed to unregister.
30=## Not enough parameters were returned!
31=hpzarp01.exe)## Could not open registry key
32=## Unable to load IsWow64Process from _hKernel
[LGC.Launch]
1=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%sw_hp.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Hewlett-Packard
2=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%sw_unins.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
3=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%enum9X.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum
4=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%enumNT.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum
5=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%Print.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print
6=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%ClassNT.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class
7=%windows%regedit.exe -e %logspath%Class9X.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Class
[LGC.DirCapture]
GetSize=Yes
GetVersion=Yes
GetLastModifiedDate=Yes
Log=%logspath%windows_inf_files.log
1=%windows%INF\*
[LGC.Files]
1=%windows%setupapi.log
2=%windows%hp?ins??.dat
3=%logspath%hp*.log
4=%logspath%hp*.txt
5=%windows%temp\hp*.log
6=%logspath%sw_*.reg
7=%logspath%enum*.reg
8=%logspath%msievent.log
9=%logspath%msinfo.nfo
10=%logspath%E.S.C*.log
11=%windows%temp\hp*.txt
12=%system%$winnt$.inf
13=%logspath%print.reg
14=%logspath%class*.reg
15=%logspath%windows_inf_files.log
16=%windows%hp?mdl??.dat
17=%logspath%BoiseNetWiz*.*
18=%WindowsDrive%Temp\BoiseNetWiz*.*
[LGC.Files.35]
1=hpzinstall.log
[Option]
FullTimeMB=13, 340
MinExpressTimeMB=8, 200
[MSI.PhotoGallery]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\PhotoGallery\PhotoGallery.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_PhotoGallery.log
CommandLine=SKU=HPCORE
[MSI.Director]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Director\Director.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Director.log
[MSI.CreativeProjects]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CreativeProjects\CreativeProjects.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CreativeProjects.log
[MSI.CreativeProjectsTemplates]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CreativeProjectsTemplates\CreativeProjectsTemplates.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CreativeProjectsTemplates.log
[MSI.DocProc]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\DocProc\DocProc.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_DocProc.log
[MSI.InstantShare]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\InstantShare\InstantShare.msi
CommandLine=SKU=HPCORE
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_InstantShare.log
Shortcut=No
[MSI.Copy]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Copy\Copy.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Copy.log
[MSI.Unload]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\UnloadIntent\Unload.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Unload.log
[MSI.TrayApp]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\TrayApp\TrayApp.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_TrayApp.log
[MSI.SkinsHP1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\SkinsHP1\SkinsHP1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_SkinsHP1.log
[MSI.SkinsHP2]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\SkinsHP2\SkinsHP2.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_SkinsHP2.log
[MSI.Sherlock]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Sherlock\HPSystemDiagnostics.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Sherlock.log
TRANSFORMS=Sherlock\%langid%.MST
[MSI.WebReg]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\WebReg\WebReg.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_WebReg.log
[MSI.QuickProjects]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QuickProjects\QuickProjects.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_QuickProjects.log
[MSI.MemoriesDiscTab]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\MemoriesDisc\hpmdtab.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_MemoriesDiscTab.log
[MSI.Destinations]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Destinations\Destinations.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Destinations.log
[MSI.CP_PLSBusinessFlyers]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_PLSBusinessFlyers\CP_PLSBusinessFlyers.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_PLSBusinessFlyers.log
[MSI.PanoStandAlone]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\PanoStandAlone\PanoStandAlone.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_PanoStandAlone.log
[MSI.cp_dwSharkTaleAlbums1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_dwSharkTaleAlbums1\cp_dwSharkTaleAlbums1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_dwSharkTaleAlbums1.log
[MSI.cp_dwSharkTaleCards1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_dwSharkTaleCards1\cp_dwSharkTaleCards1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_dwSharkTaleCards1.log
[MSI.cp_dwShrek2Albums1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_dwShrek2Albums1\cp_dwShrek2Albums1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_dwShrek2Albums1.log
[MSI.cp_dwShrek2Cards1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_dwShrek2Cards1\cp_dwShrek2Cards1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_dwShrek2Cards1.log
[MSI.Scan]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Scan\Scan.msi
RefCount=Yes
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Scan.log
[MSI.HPSoftwareUpdate]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\HPSoftwareUpdate\HPSoftwareUpdate.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_HPSoftwareUpdate.log
TRANSFORMS=HPSoftwareUpdate\%langid%.mst
CommandLine=DONTLAUNCHSCHD=TRUE
[MSI.Overland]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Overland\Overland.msi
Refcount=Yes
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Overland.log
[MSI.Mars]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\MarketResearch\MarketResearch.msi
Refcount=Yes
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Mars.log
[MSI.AiOSoftware]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\AiOSoftware\AiOSoftware.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=Never
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_AiOSoftware.log
[MSI.AiOScan]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\AiO_Scan\AiO_Scan.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_AiOScan.log
[MSI.Fax]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\fax\fax.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=Never
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Fax.log
[MSI.PrintScreen]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\printscreen\printscreen.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_PrintScreen.log
[MSI.MemoriesDisc]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\MemoriesDisc\HPQ_0002.msi
CommandLine=HPINSTALL=1 REINSTALL=ALL REINSTALLMODE=mousv
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_MemoriesDisc.log
InstallDir=%InstallDir%..\
TRANSFORMS=MemoriesDisc\%langid%.MST
[MSI.RedBox]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\RedBox\RedBox.msi
CommandLine=
RefCount=Yes
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_RedBox.log
TRANSFORMS=
[RunQ]
launchbase=setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -m QFolder
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
[MSI.QFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\QFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_QFolder.log
[MSI.MDShortcut]
Filename=%sourcepath%MDShortcut.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_MDShortcut.log
[MSI.BufferChm]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\BufferChm\BufferChm.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_BufferChm.log
[MSI.CueTour]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CueTour\CueTour.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CueTour.log
[MSI.DocumentViewer]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\DocumentViewer\DocumentViewer.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_DocumentViewer.log
[MSI.ScannerCopy]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\ScannerCopy\ScannerCopy.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_ScannerCopy.log
[MSI.ImageZoneExpress]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\ImageZoneExpress\ImageZoneExpress.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=Never
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_ImageZoneExpress.log
[MSI.cp_AtenaShokunin1Config]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_AtenaShokunin1Config\cp_AtenaShokunin1Config.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_AtenaShokunin1Config.log
[MSI.SolutionCenter]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\SolutionCenter\SolutionCenter.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_SolutionCenter.log
[MSI.Status]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Status\Status.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Status.log
[MSI.hpproductassistant]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\hpproductassistant\hpproductassistant.msi
RefCount=Yes
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_hpproductassistant.log
[MSI.cp_package_le_base]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_package_le_base\cp_package_le_base.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_package_le_base.log
[MSI.CP_Panorama1Config]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Panorama1Config\CP_Panorama1Config.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Panorama1Config.log
[MSI.CP_CalendarTemplates1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_CalendarTemplates1\CP_CalendarTemplates1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_CalendarTemplates1.log
[PRL.PreloadICEEngineToInstallDir]
setupglue=0
SkipOnReinstall=None
[ARP.DigitalImaging]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\uninstall\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqscr01.dat
UninstallKey=HP Photo & Imaging
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Image Zone %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\uninstall\hpzscr01.exe,0
[ARP.Mars]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\ExtCapUninstall\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqhsc01.dat
UninstallKey=HPExtendedCapabilities
DisplayName=HP Extended Capabilities %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\ExtCapUninstall\hpzscr01.exe,0
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
[SystemRequirements.410]
SectionList=DeviceManagement.pl83,DeviceFunction.pl83,eSupport,FullDPApp,CustomerExperience
MinRAM=56
RecRAM=56
InstallSpace=198
[SystemRequirements.490]
SectionList=DeviceManagement.pl83,DeviceFunction.pl83,eSupport,FullDPApp,CustomerExperience
MinRAM=56
RecRAM=56
InstallSpace=198
[OSBlock.410.1998]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzchk01.exe
[OSBlock.501_64]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzchk01.exe
[OSBlock.502_64]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzchk01.exe
[DOT4WRP]
open=drivers\dot4\wrapper\Wrapper.exe
[LaunchIfNotReboot]
1=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
[ClearARP]
1={15EE79F4-4ED1-4267-9B0F-351009325D7D}
[DeviceDiscovery]
Conman2=hp deskjet 3900 series
[Run2.410]
1=hpzopt01.exe /forceminimum
8=hpzwrp01.exe /s -m ToffReadOnlyhpzc3212
[Run2.490]
1=hpzopt01.exe /forceminimum
8=hpzwrp01.exe /s -m ToffReadOnlyhpzc3212
[ToffReadOnlyhpzc3212]
Open=%sourcepath%hpfnro01.exe
[Run3.410]
10=hpznop01.exe
[Run3.490]
10=hpznop01.exe
[OSPatchesICE1]
qualifier=%OS%
[OSPatchesICE2]
qualifier=%OS%.%SP%
[OSPatchesICE1.410]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznop01.exe
2=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE4
[OSPatchesICE1.490]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE2
2=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE4
[OSPatchesICE1.500]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznop01.exe
2=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE4
[OSPatchesICE1.501]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznop01.exe
2=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE4
[OSPatchesICE2.500.1]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
[OSPatchesICE2.501.1]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzwrp01.exe -m RunOSPatchesICE3
[RunOSPatchesICE1]
open=%sourcepath%util\CCC\240075.exe /Q:A
[RunOSPatchesICE2]
open=%sourcepath%util\CCC\270615USAM.EXE /Q:A
[RunOSPatchesICE3]
open=%sourcepath%util\CCC\822603\%lang%\WindowsXP-KB822603-x86-%lang%.exe /u /z /q
[RunOSPatchesICE4]
open=%sourcepath%util\CCC\FixErr1714.exe
[Shield.HPQTRA08]
1=ShutDownHPQTRA08
[Shield.ShutDownHPQTRA08.410]
IssueType=Process
MaxVersion=
MinVersion=0x0000000000000000
Manufacturer=HP
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=No
[Shield.ShutDownHPQTRA08.490]
IssueType=Process
MaxVersion=
MinVersion=0x0000000000000000
Manufacturer=HP
Action=Autofix
BlockIfFail=No
[PSL.LaunchAfterFinishASync]
1=%Preload%setup.exe
[PSL.LaunchAfterFinishSync]
1=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\bin\hposid01.exe -f "%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\hp deskjet 3900 series\data\hpfsid05.ini"
launchbase=
[Run4]
1=hpzpsl01.exe
async=Yes
launchbase=%preload%Setup\
[PRL]
setupGlue=0
[PRL.PreloadICEEngineToGUIDFolder]
setupGlue=0
SkipOnReinstall=SW
[PRL.PreloadProductDrivers]
SetupGlue=0
SetInstallLocationsMRU=1
[MSI.BladePlus]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\DeskjetSoftware\hpdeskjet3900Series.msi
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=SW
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_dj3900.log
[ARP.BladePlus]
UninstallString=%Preload%setup\hpzscr01.exe -datfile %ProductScrubberDatfile%
UninstallKey=%CDGUID%
DisplayName=%Manufacturer% %ProductSeries%
DisplayIcon=%Preload%setup\hpzscr01.exe,0
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
[InstallProduct]
MinDisk=200
RecDisk=300
MinSysDisk=70
RecSysDisk=100
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzprl01.exe -m PreloadProductDrivers
2=hpzprl01.exe -m PreloadRestingPad
3=hpzwrp01.exe -m DOT4WRP
4=hpzpnp01.exe -clean
5=hpzdui01.exe
6=hpzpnp01.exe -clean
7=hpznop01.exe -PostRegisteredMessage WM_START_BITMAP_TIMER
8=hpzprl01.exe -m PreloadDeskjetSW -cat
9=HPZarp01.exe -add BladePlus
10=hpzmsi01.exe -list ProductSupport
[MSI.ProductSupport]
1=BufferChm
2=BladePlus
[C32]
Product=3900
SetupGlue=0
[C32.Dot4Usb]
SetupGlue=1
[C32.Dot4Usb HPZ12]
SetupGlue=1
[FullDPApp]
gate=CUE
BucketGuid=%FullDPAppGUID%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=112
recram=112
MinDisk=210
RecDisk=230
oslist=500,501,502
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzpsc01.exe -m Kahuna -s
2=hpznfx01.exe
3=hpzmsi01.exe -list FullDPApp
4=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
5=hpzprl01.exe -m FullDPApp
6=hpzarp01.exe -add FullDPApp
7=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[DeviceFunction.pl83]
BucketGuid=%DeviceFunctionPL83%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=120
recram=120
MinDisk=120
RecDisk=135
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list DeviceFunction.pl83
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=hpzprl01.exe -m DigitalImagingMonitor
4=hpzarp01.exe -add DigitalImagingMonitor
5=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[DeviceFunction.pl83.490]
MinIE=5.00.2614.3499
MinRAM=56
[DeviceFunction.pl83.410]
MinIE=5.00.2614.3499
MinRAM=56
[MSI.DeviceFunction.pl83]
1=DeviceFunctionQfolder
2=Bufferchm
[DeviceManagement.pl83]
BucketGuid=%


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

DeviceManagementPL83%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=120
recram=120
MinDisk=150
RecDisk=165
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list DeviceManagement.pl83
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=hpzprl01.exe -m DigitalImagingMonitor
4=hpzarp01.exe -add DigitalImagingMonitor
5=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[DeviceManagement.pl83.410]
MinIE=5.00.2614.3499
MinRAM=56
[DeviceManagement.pl83.490]
MinIE=5.00.2614.3499
MinRAM=56
[MSI.DeviceManagement.pl83]
1=DeviceManagementQfolder
2=Destinations
3=TrayApp
4=Status
5=Bufferchm
[MSI.ISRemotePrint]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\ISRemotePrint\ISRemotePrint.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_ISRemotePrint.log
[MSI.RandMap]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\RandMap\RandMap.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_RandMap.log
[MSI.Sonic_PrimoSDK]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\Sonic_PrimoSDK\Sonic_PrimoSDK.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_Sonic_PrimoSDK.log
CommandLine=SUPPRESSPXREBOOT=1
[MSI.InstantShareDevices]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\InstantShareDevices\InstantShareDevices.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_InstantShareDevices.log
CommandLine=SKU=HPCORE
ShortCut=No
[MSI.CP_Package_Basic1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Package_Basic1\CP_Package_Basic1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Package_Basic1.log
[MSI.CP_Package_Business1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Package_Business1\CP_Package_Business1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Package_Business1.log
[MSI.CP_Package_Variety1]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Package_Variety1\CP_Package_Variety1.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Package_Variety1.log
[MSI.CP_Package_Variety2]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Package_Variety2\CP_Package_Variety2.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Package_Variety2.log
[MSI.CP_Package_Variety3]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\CP_Package_Variety3\CP_Package_Variety3.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CP_Package_Variety3.log
[MSI.cp_UpdateProjectsConfig]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\cp_UpdateProjectsConfig\cp_UpdateProjectsConfig.msi
RefCount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=No
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_cp_UpdateProjectsConfig.log
[Run.BucketRun1]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzpnp01.exe
2=hpzrein01.exe
3=hpzwup01.exe
4=hpzshl01.exe -m ICEPreShield,HPSecurity,DelayedRebootCUE
[Run.BucketRun2]
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzopt01.exe -forcetypical
2=hpzsui01.exe
3=hpzwis01.exe
4=[Run.SetRecovery]
[ARP.FullDPApp]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\uninstall\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqscr01.dat
UninstallKey=HP Photo & Imaging
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Image Zone %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\uninstall\hpzscr01.exe,0
[MSI.FullDPApp]
1=FullDPAppQfolder
2=Bufferchm
3=CUETour
4=PhotoGallery
5=skinshp1
6=cp_AtenaShokunin1Config
7=CP_CalendarTemplates1
8=CP_Panorama1Config
9=RandMap
10=Sonic_PrimoSDK
11=CP_Package_Basic1
12=InstantShareDevices
[PRL.FullDPApp]
1=hpqbpl09.dat
[MSI.FullDPAppQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\FullDPAppQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_FullDPAppQFolder.log
[SimpleDPApp]
BucketGuid=%SimpleDPAppGUID%
MinDisk=50
RecDisk=100
MinSysDisk=50
RecSysDisk=100
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list SimpleDPApp
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[MSI.SimpleDPApp]
1=ImageZoneExpress
[Prescrub.Kahuna]
launchbase=Setup\
1=hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpdscrALL.dat -unattended -showdisconnect -noreboot -nocopytotemp
[Prescrub.Kahuna.MsiUpgradeCode]
1={09D38296-950F-42D4-A855-52E1974BA70D}
[DeviceManagement]
BucketGuid=%DeviceManagementGUID%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=56
recram=112
MinDisk=150
RecDisk=165
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list DeviceManagement
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=hpzprl01.exe -m DigitalImagingMonitor
4=hpzarp01.exe -add DigitalImagingMonitor
5=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[MSI.DeviceManagement]
1=DeviceManagementQfolder
2=Unload
3=Destinations
4=TrayApp
5=Status
6=Bufferchm
7=DocProc
8=ScannerCopy
[MSI.DeviceManagementQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\DeviceManagementQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_DeviceManagementQFolder.log
[DeviceFunction]
BucketGuid=%DeviceFunctionGUID%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=112
recram=112
MinDisk=120
RecDisk=135
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznfx01.exe
2=hpzmsi01.exe -list DeviceFunction
3=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
4=hpzprl01.exe -m DigitalImagingMonitor
5=hpzarp01.exe -add DigitalImagingMonitor
6=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[MSI.DeviceFunction]
1=DeviceFunctionQfolder
2=PanoStandAlone
3=Bufferchm
[MSI.DeviceFunctionQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\DeviceFunctionQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_DeviceFunctionQFolder.log
[DocumentViewer]
BucketGuid=%DocumentViewerGUID%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=112
recram=112
MinDisk=135
RecDisk=150
oslist=500,501,502
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznfx01.exe
2=hpzmsi01.exe -list DocumentViewerList
3=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
4=hpzprl01.exe -m DocumentViewer
5=hpzarp01.exe -add DocumentViewer
6=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[ARP.DocumentViewer]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\DocumentViewer\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud04.dat
UninstallKey=HP Document Viewer
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Document Viewer %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\DocumentViewer\hpzscr01.exe,0
[MSI.DocumentViewerList]
1=DocumentViewer
2=Bufferchm
3=DocumentViewerQfolder
[PRL.DocumentViewer]
1=hpqbpl04.dat
[MSI.DocumentViewerQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\DocumentViewerQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_DocumentViewerQFolder.log
[eSupport]
BucketGuid=%eSupportGUID%
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=56
recram=112
MinDisk=60
RecDisk=70
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list eSupport
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=hpzprl01.exe -m eSupport
4=hpzarp01.exe -add eSupport
5=hpzarp01.exe
6=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[ARP.eSupport]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\eSupport\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud05.dat
UninstallKey=HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\eSupport\hpzscr01.exe,0
[MSI.eSupport]
1=eSupportQfolder
2=hpproductassistant
3=HPSoftwareUpdate
4=WebReg
5=SolutionCenter
6=Bufferchm
[PRL.eSupport]
1=hpqbpl05.dat
[MSI.eSupportQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\eSupportQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_eSupportQFolder.log
[CustomerExperience]
BucketGuid=%CustomerExperienceGUID%
gate=MARS
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=56
recram=112
MinDisk=40
RecDisk=45
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpzmsi01.exe -list CustomerExperience
2=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
3=hpzprl01.exe -m CustomerExperience
4=hpzarp01.exe -add CustomerExperience
5=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[ARP.CustomerExperience]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\ExtCapUninstall\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqhsc01.dat
UninstallKey=HPExtendedCapabilities
DisplayName=HP Extended Capabilities %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\ExtCapUninstall\hpzscr01.exe,0
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
[MSI.CustomerExperience]
1=CustomerExperienceQfolder
2=Mars
[PRL.CustomerExperience]
1=hpqbpl06.dat
[MSI.CustomerExperienceQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\CustomerResearchQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_CustomerResearchQFolder.log
[RemotePrint]
BucketGuid=%RemotePrintGUID%
MinDisk=100
RecDisk=110
minie=5.00.2919.6306
recie=5.00.2919.6306
minram=112
recram=112
launchbase=%sourcepath%setup\
1=hpznfx01.exe
2=hpzmsi01.exe -list RemotePrint
3=hpzmsi01.exe -commit
4=hpzprl01.exe -m RemotePrint
5=hpzarp01.exe -add RemotePrint
6=..\%SetupName% -CommitGuid %BucketGuid%
[ARP.RemotePrint]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\RemotePrint\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud08.dat
UninstallKey=HP Remote Print
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Instant Share Print %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\RemotePrint\hpzscr01.exe,0
[MSI.RemotePrint]
1=RemotePrintQfolder
2=ISRemotePrint
[PRL.RemotePrint]
1=hpqbpl08.dat
[MSI.RemotePrintQFolder]
Filename=%sourcepath%setup\QFolder\RemotePrintQFolder.MSI
Refcount=No
UI=No
IgnoreNewerVersion=Yes
SkipIfSilent=No
SkipOnReinstall=DRV
Logfilename=%Temp%%DIVISION%MSI_RemotePrintQFolder.log
[ARP.DigitalImagingMonitor]
UninstallString=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\DigitalImagingMonitor\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud01.dat
UninstallKey=HP Imaging Device Functions
UpdateInfoURL=http://www.hp.com
HelpLinkURL=http://www.hp.com/support
DisplayVersion=%CUEVersion%
DisplayName=HP Imaging Device Functions %CUEVersion%
DisplayIcon=%InstallDir%Digital Imaging\DigitalImagingMonitor\hpzscr01.exe,0
[PRL.DigitalImagingMonitor]
1=hpqbpl01.dat

autorun.inf on F: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, the file was too long, anyway this was the 2nd file "export.txt"

C:\autorun.bat - 653 Bytes
C:\autorun.bin - 959 Bytes
C:\AutoRun.inf - 203 Bytes
C:\autorun.reg - 560 Bytes
C:\autorun.txt - 24 Bytes
C:\autorun.vbs - 1368 Bytes
C:\autorun.wsh - 72 Bytes
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerProducer\DVDPlayer\AUTORUN.INF - 56 Bytes
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\{3819891A-030B-4a4e-98ED-B28A649E48AB}\autorun.inf - 152161 Bytes
C:\Program Files\HP\Temp\{3819891A-030B-4a4e-98ED-B28A649E48AB}\autorun.inf - 152161 Bytes
C:\Program Files\PowerPlugs\AutoRun.ico - 766 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.bat - 653 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.bin - 959 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AutoRun.inf - 203 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.reg - 560 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.txt - 24 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.vbs - 1368 Bytes
C:\WINDOWS\system32\autorun.wsh - 72 Bytes


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph* 

Please create a Restore point:


Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "Before VirusScan", then click *Create*.

The steps that I am about to suggest involve modifying the registry. Modifying the registry can be dangerous. As a precaution, we will make a backup of the registry first.

_ Modification of the registry can be *EXTREMELY* dangerous if you do not know exactly what you are doing. Please follow the steps that are listed below *EXACTLY*. If you cannot preform some of these steps, or if you have *ANY* questions please ask *BEFORE* proceeding._

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Go *Here* and download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts 
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT* 
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup 
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked 
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.
*Registry Modifications*

Download the enclosed folder and extract its contents to the desktop. It contains a folder with three files, a Registry Entries file, *JoshmountpointsFix.reg*; and two batch files, *DelAutoruns.bat *and *Logit.bat*. Please run these files as follows:

Double click on the *JoshmountpointsFix.reg *file first and select Yes when prompted to merge it into your registry.
Double click on the *DelAutoruns.bat *file. The MSDOS window will flash for a second. That is normal.
Double click on the *Logit.bat *file. A new document will be produced. Post its contents in a reply.
Restart the computer
Upon restart, please double click once again on the GetAutoruns.bat file previously downloaded. Post its contents along with the* logit.txt* produced by the *Logit.bat *above.

If the files are too large, click on *Post a Reply *and scroll down to the *Manage Attachments.* Click on* Browse *and locate the files, one by one, *Upload* these to attach them to the reply. You may have to write a small message on the main Window.

Edited to include renaming of Autoruns in the System32 folder in the fix, except for the .inf file.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

May I add sometrhing here please?

This will reinstall the infection :
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat


So before you do that, please fix that entry using Hijackthis.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Mosaic1 said:


> May I add sometrhing here please?
> 
> This will reinstall the infection :
> F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat
> ...


Thanks, *Mosaic1* :up:


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

hi, before anything else i would like to sincerely thank you for sharing your time with my problem.

I followed your instructions however i encountered some problems.

--- When i double clicked "JoshmountpointsFix.reg" the prompt did not come out as expected, instead, the notepad opens and displayed these texts,

"Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountP oints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}\Shell]"

No prompt to merge with registry appeared.

--- Delautoruns.bat file as well as Logit.bat ran as expected.

_________
Logit.txt
_________

System32 
. 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

. 
Windows 
.

____________________________________________
May i also clarify what will i do regarding what Mosaic1 added?

"This will reinstall the infection :
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat

So before you do that, please fix that entry using Hijackthis"


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

hi, this is the result after i doubleclicked getautoruns.bat.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\A]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\C]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\D]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\E]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\F]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\G]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\H]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff2-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"
"_AutorunStatus"=hex:01,00,01,00,00,01,00,df,df,5f,00,01,00,01,01,ee,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,00,00,60,00,00,00,09,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}\_Autorun]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}\_Autorun\DefaultIcon]
@="E:\\asus.ico"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb190-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb192-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{953bb193-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"
"_AutorunStatus"=hex:01,00,01,00,00,01,00,df,df,5f,df,df,5f,5f,5f,5f,df,df,df,\
5f,df,df,df,df,5f,df,df,df,df,5f,df,5f,5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,5f,5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,cf,\
5f,5f,5f,5f,cf,cf,cf,cf,cf,01,01,00,5f,cf,cf,01,01,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,00,00,00,10,00,00,08,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ce9b8100-b198-11da-9fb3-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ce9b8101-b198-11da-9fb3-806d6172696f}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{d19a888a-3d0d-11da-83fc-a2306cd8abbd}]
"BaseClass"="Drive"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{5a5a6ff2-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,46,00,44,00,43,00,23,00,47,00,\
45,00,4e,00,45,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,5f,00,46,00,4c,00,4f,00,50,00,50,00,59,\
00,5f,00,44,00,52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,33,00,35,00,61,00,\
64,00,30,00,63,00,62,00,32,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,\
00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,\
31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,\
00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,35,00,61,00,35,00,61,00,36,00,66,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,63,00,35,\
00,38,00,63,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,61,00,66,00,61,00,64,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,49,00,6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,49,00,\
6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{5a5a6ff3-c58c-11db-afad-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,49,00,44,00,45,00,23,00,43,00,\
64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,54,00,53,00,53,00,54,00,63,00,6f,00,72,00,70,00,5f,\
00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,23,00,52,00,57,00,5f,00,53,00,48,00,2d,00,52,00,\
35,00,32,00,32,00,43,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,\
00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,54,00,53,00,30,00,34,00,5f,00,5f,00,\
5f,00,5f,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,31,00,33,00,61,00,36,00,30,00,62,00,61,00,66,\
00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,2e,00,31,00,2e,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,\
66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,\
00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,\
30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,35,00,61,00,35,00,61,00,36,00,66,00,66,00,33,00,2d,00,63,00,35,\
00,38,00,63,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,61,00,66,00,61,00,64,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,49,00,6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,49,00,\
6e,00,76,00,61,00,6c,00,69,00,64,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,0f,01,00,\
00,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,bd,ad,db,ba,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{953bb192-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,65,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,33,\
00,30,00,61,00,39,00,36,00,35,00,39,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,69,00,\
67,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,39,00,36,00,36,00,33,00,39,00,36,\
00,36,00,33,00,4f,00,66,00,66,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,37,00,45,00,30,00,30,00,\
4c,00,65,00,6e,00,67,00,74,00,68,00,34,00,41,00,39,00,43,00,42,00,30,00,38,\
00,30,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,\
2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,\
00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,\
62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,39,00,35,00,33,00,62,00,62,00,31,00,39,00,32,00,2d,00,33,00,63,\
00,63,00,31,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,61,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,30,00,32,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,6a,00,6f,00,73,00,68,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,4e,00,\
54,00,46,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,ff,00,07,00,ff,00,00,00,36,00,00,00,e5,7e,10,88,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{953bb193-3cc1-11da-8702-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,65,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,33,\
00,30,00,61,00,39,00,36,00,35,00,39,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,69,00,\
67,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,39,00,36,00,36,00,33,00,39,00,36,\
00,36,00,33,00,4f,00,66,00,66,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,34,00,41,00,39,00,43,00,\
43,00,30,00,34,00,30,00,30,00,4c,00,65,00,6e,00,67,00,74,00,68,00,34,00,41,\
00,39,00,34,00,44,00,38,00,36,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,\
35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,\
00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,\
63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,39,00,35,00,33,00,62,00,62,00,31,00,39,00,33,00,2d,00,33,00,63,\
00,63,00,31,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,61,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,30,00,32,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,6c,00,69,00,7a,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,4e,00,\
54,00,46,00,53,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,01,10,00,\
00,ff,00,07,00,ff,00,00,00,36,00,00,00,47,ca,1a,0c,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\CPC\Volume\{b144d2c0-93e4-11db-872b-806d6172696f}]
"Data"=hex:00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\
47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\
00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,32,00,65,00,32,00,62,00,66,00,\
37,00,62,00,34,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\
00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\
31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\
00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,5c,00,5c,00,3f,00,5c,00,56,00,6f,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,\
65,00,7b,00,62,00,31,00,34,00,34,00,64,00,32,00,63,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,33,\
00,65,00,34,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,62,00,2d,00,38,00,37,00,32,00,62,00,\
2d,00,38,00,30,00,36,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,37,00,32,00,36,00,39,00,36,00,66,\
00,7d,00,5c,00,00,00,4c,00,49,00,5a,00,5a,00,59,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,46,00,\
41,00,54,00,33,00,32,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,01,90,00,\
00,06,00,00,00,ff,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,39,78,73,3c,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,\
00,20,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,00,\
00
"Generation"=dword:00000001

Volume in drive C is josh
Volume Serial Number is 8810-7EE5

Directory of C:\

09/22/2006 07:45 AM $VAULT$.AVG
02/27/2007 04:18 PM Config.Msi
02/26/2007 03:53 PM Documents and Settings
01/11/2007 01:00 PM found.000
01/11/2007 01:00 PM found.001
01/15/2007 04:20 PM idwlog
10/14/2005 06:04 PM MSOCache
10/29/2005 05:51 AM NVIDIA
10/16/2005 07:58 AM NVIDIA Display Driver
08/18/2006 10:09 AM PAS
09/25/2006 03:11 PM pp051203
03/02/2007 10:43 PM Program Files
02/26/2007 01:37 PM RECYCLER
10/31/2005 07:10 AM Shockwave
02/26/2007 11:59 AM System Volume Information
03/02/2007 10:44 PM WINDOWS
0 File(s) 0 bytes
16 Dir(s) 1,923,969,024 bytes free
Drives searched for autorun.inf 
C:, D:, F:,

Results of Search

autorun.inf on C: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on D: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on F: 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs

autorun.inf on 
autorun·ç±©
[autorun]
open=

shell\open=´ò¿ª(&O)
shell\open\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs
shell\open\Default=1
shell\explore=×ÊÔ´¹ÜÀíÆ÷(&X)
shell\explore\Command=WScript.exe .\autorun.vbs


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph* 

Lets try this again:

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Download the enclosed folder and extract its contents to the desktop. It contains a folder with three files, a Registry Entries file, *MountpointsFix.reg*; and two batch files, *Run_Me.bat *and *Confirm.bat*. Please run these files as follows:

Double click on the *Run_Me.bat *file first. This program will merge the *MountpointsFix.reg*, so you do not have to run the* .reg *file. The MSDOS window will flash for a second. That is normal.
Double click on the *Confirm.bat*. The MSDOS window will flash for a second. That is also normal.
A new document will be produced, *autos.txt*. 
Restart the computer
Post the contents of the *autos.txt *produced above and a fresh *Hijackthis log*.


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow!!! the virus was gone! Thank you so much for your time!

this was the result of the autos.txt
__________________________
Drives searched for autorun.inf 
C:, D:, F:,

Results of Search
________________________

and the new hijackthis log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:41:20 PM, on 3/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2, v.2082 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2082)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Guard (IOLO_SRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

By the way, can you show me how did you fix it? so that the next time it comes out again, i will be able to fix it by myself.  

thank you so much!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph* 



josh84ph said:


> By the way, can you show me how did you fix it? so that the next time it comes out again, i will be able to fix it by myself.
> 
> thank you so much!!!


That will be hard to explain. You need to be familiar with the Registry and be able to create scripts to read and write in it. In addition must be able to create Batch files to search and delete files. In the event you experience this issue again, contact us. We will gladly remove the problem for you.

Congratulations.









Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

*SpywareGuard* - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------



## josh84ph (Jan 19, 2004)

Thank you so much!!!   youve been a real help for me! thanks!

Sorry if im too eager,  but i want to learn how to be familiar with registry and making scripts and batch files!  what do you suggest where i would start? even if i have to study it by myself, im a pharmacist, but my heart belongs to computers and programming, sadly i didnt have the chance to learn them formally, so i study it slowly even by myself, lots of thanks!!!:up: :up: :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *josh84ph* 

You can start by joining *Geek University*. It is hard work, but I am sure you will be able to learn the basics.


----------



## juiceisnice (Mar 13, 2007)

hello.. i'm having the same problem too.. but i tink the registry n all is kinda diff so can u help me?..

i've opened up my own thread.. the title is "Autorun.vbs .bat problem" 

please do help... very much appreciated.....


----------



## shaltran (Mar 20, 2007)

Good evening and thanks for the fix to this problem.

I applied this on a Windows 2000 server now I cant logon, can you help me with my problem. When I put the Administrator login and pass it trys to logon but inmediately y says saving your personal settings and it logs off to the same thing where i have to put the lagin and pass. I've done everything exactly like its here, i've done it on over 23 machines with XP and no problems, the problem is in the server, thats windows 2000 server, i cant enter in to the computer there isnt any other account.

Very Grateful ,
Shaltran

P.S: sorry for my english im from Venezuela


----------

